# SEFC Amberley House Tunbridge Wells Part 7



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home 

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Me first!!! Beat ya, Ha Ha.   

Part 7 - aren't we alot of chatterboxes? 

H xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Woah - I've only been off-line for a day and am already totally behind!!!

Emma - Fab news about your final scan - you ARE incredible with all those big follies   Hope the nasty ol' Pregnyl went well and that you're enjoying a nice injection-free day today. Good luck with your EC tomorrow - look forward to the see-through gowns won't you   - hey, at least you're blond     What time are you in? Just realised - you're also going to be EC Wed, ET Sat like Katy, Helen and I - oooo spooky!

I have just about struggled through today and Parents' Eve and am totally shattered again. Dh is bringing back a take-away otherwise I'd be getting into my cosy bed now! Helen - I've been having completely odd, vivid dreams too, especially these last few days.

Love to Jo, Lizzylou, Katy - any new symptoms to report? I have nought other than being knackered and occasional cramps - Cassis (any sign of   yet?), Sarah and welcome to Sarah,

Love Lou xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Evening everyone.

Good luck for EC in the morning Emma: as Lou says, isn't funny that it's now four of us on the same Wenesday/Saturday pattern!

I have to admit to yet more symptoms: spent most of today feeling on the brink of throwing up.  Not good when you're in a meeting for 2 hours!  Desperately trying not to get my hopes up too much, and I have felt sick in the run-up to AF before, so it could be nothing.  Nothing else much to report though.  Still completely knackered (and someone told me I looked it today  ) and still really weird, vivid dreams: 4 or 5 a night, and boy are they weird.  You'd be calling the men in white coats if I told you what they were about!

I'll have a quick look at a few other pages, but I need to be in bed by 9pm at the latest!

K x


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Wow, so much to catch up on with you all.

Lou and Katy - I think all these crazy dreams you are having sound really good signs - I truly hope so for you both    

Jo - Really good to hear from you.  I hope that going back to work next week goes well for you - it's good that you've got reduced hours to start with to ease you back in gently.

Emma - Wishing you lots of luck for EC - and special luck with that lovely gown too!  You have so many follies - well done!  Look forward to hearing how you get on.

Hello to everyone else I haven't mentioned this eve.  I have also started tx now - just begun down-regging and really pleased to be getting going again on the tx rollercoaster.  

Sleep well everyone.

Cassis x


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Good Evening,

How did everyone get on today, It seems they were over running this morning waiting for a spare part for the scanning machine.

My scan went very well and I'm all booked in for EC Fri morning. Need to take my pregnl tonight and then I finally get a day off tomorrow. Work have signed me off until 25th March which is great! really not a good job to be in When having IVF.

 for everyone

Sarah x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Sarah - great news that you will have your EC on Friday.  Good luck with the pregnyl.  Just a word of advice, allow yourself at least 10 minutes before the due time to prepare drawing up the liquid into the 2 powders.  It always takes me at least that long.

Well, I had my EC today which wasn't without dramas, although looking back it was funny but not when all we wanted to was to get the ()*! eggs out!!    First of all, our HIV and Hep B tests had expired so we both had to have bloods done.  My DP went first and the poor nurse just couldn't get any blood out even though she managed to get the needle into a vein.  Then it was my turn for the cannula which took two attempts but still they couldn't get any blood from me even though the cannula allowed me to be injected; very odd.    Meanwhile, the nurse tried my DP's other arm and managed to get some blood.  I ended up with Mr W having another go with my other arm after my EC to get some blood.

Then we were told that there was a problem with the scanner and a new replacement should have been delivered at 7.30am and hadn't been.  I am not too sure what happened but we were not delayed too much and we have 12 eggs.  I had a lovely blue gown to wear so the see through ones must have all been used up thank goodness!!!

I feel quite uncomfortable tonight and will definitely be having an early night and try to sleep and not think about THE phone call tomorrow.  ET is on Saturday all being well.

Lou, Helen and Katy I hope that you have survived another day on your 2ww.  D Day is definitely nearing for Lou and Katy.  I hope those tests are safely NOT bought yet so you aren't tempted to test early.     Sending you loads of   and   

Cassis - great news that you are on the road to tx again.  Fingers crossed down regging isn't too bad for you.

Hi to everyone else and thank you for your kind wishes.

Emma
xx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Emma - what a dramatic EC you had!  Poor you - especially seeing as DH had to make a quick getaway for work!  I hope he got his bit done and managed to catch his plane! I must have had one of the last lovely white gowns last Saturday then - you don't know what you missed!  Wishing you all the best for that call tomorrow. 

Sarah - good to hear your scan went well and you are lined up for EC on Friday.  Good luck with that pregnyl injection tonight.

Cassis - really good to hear that you are well underway with your tx now.

Katy and Lou - I hope you are both coping OK - your 2WW is almost over - only 3 days to go (I think you are both testing on Saturday instead of Friday?)  Both of your symptoms sound very positive. Keep away from evil pee sticks and think positive   .  You are both doing so well, I'm really proud of you and am sure that I will not be as good as you both are this time next week!

Right, off to get my dinner now.  Will speak to you all again soon. Hi to anyone I've missed.

Love Helen xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Evening everyone, 

Emma: Congratulations on 12 eggs, and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you for the phone call.

Sarah: Good luck with the pregnyl injection tonight.  It is horrible, but as Emma says, give yourself 10-15 minutes beforehand to set everything out and read the instructions about five times if you're like me!  Great news that you've been signed off for the duration; I've read a couple of stories on FF recently about people who've had awful problems with work - threats of disciplinaries etc which is terrible.  Makes you realise how lucky we are.

Helen: Hope you're taking it easy and letting those embryos bed in for the long haul.  

Lou: Are you still hanging in there OK?  I'm struggling at work big-time this week.  Tomorrow I'm at a management workshop (away from work) which will be a change.  It had better be interesting otherwise I'll be snoring by 11 o'clock!  

I still have the same symptoms; nothing new, nothing changed.  As to sending the     round, don't worry - I haven't even got a HPT in the house yet!  I'm going to buy one on Saturday morning, then do it when DH gets back in the afternoon.  Besides, with me living just down the road from the clinic it would be too risky with you all being in the area so regularly  

Best wishes to everyone, including those I haven't mentioned.  Off to bed now to think lots of    .

K x


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Can someone just prepare me for the worst, I'm getting a bit worried    Why is pregnyl so bad? 

Sarah x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Sarah,

For me it wasn't the injection that was bad, just the preparation.  The drug needs to be mixed - there is a glass vial with the powder and another with sterile water.  You have to snap the tops off the glass vials, which can be a bit difficult if your hands are shaky.  However, there is a spot on the side which shows where to break it, and you might want to wrap it in a tissue or handkerchief just to be safe.  

If you're having 10,000iu like me then there's an extra stage, as you have two lots of drugs.  However you still only need one lot of water.  The powder dissolves really easily.  You also have to remember to use the green needle when you're drawing up into the syringe and then swap to the grey/clear one to inject.

Just read the instructions beforehand, have things set out ready and don't rush and you'll be fine.  If DH isn't too squeamish then get him in the room with you so you can check back what you're doing.

K x


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

gosh its busy on here am glad to see things looking good wishing you all luck and sending you all a thought theres just to many names at the moment for me am tirred but hi to you all iv just been on the phone to my friend about egg donation so it lookes like i mint give it another go but it will have to wait a little while as im just setting up the coffee shop and guss what i dont even no the number to the hospital now how sad is that but they are probably glad i havent got it hahah any way i just wanted to say hi and to see how your all doing which looks prity good to me take care me


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Well I hope it all went well yesterday for you all girls. Any news yet? 

I had to take pregnyl last night at 11pm, I was a bit of a nightmare actually. I hadn't been given the long needle for transferring the liquid into the powders so it was really difficult and took longer than it should have done. I was expecting it to hurt more but it didn't and I was expecting a fuller syringe.  I really hope I did it right. I had nightmares last night that I have cocked it all up  

Good luck with the test Katy and Lou I have my fingers crossed for you and lots of    

Sarah x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just to let you all that 9 out our 12 little eggs fertilised which is our best rate.  I still can't quite believe it.     We have decided to freeze just 3 of them as in fact we have 16 already frozen, not 12 as I thought.  This means we will have the grand total of 19 frozen embies if we need to fall back on them.  We are having 3 put back on Saturday (as I am 40 we can have 3).

Sarah - I am sorry you had a nightmare with your pregnyl injection.  Each cycle I have thought the same as you (this was my 5th and I still wondered if I had done it OK!!)  .  I am sure that you managed to do it OK and all will be well for tomorrow.  Good luck for your EC.

Lou, Katy and Helen - I hope that you are all OK.  Lou and Katy - lots of sticky vibes to you as you get towards the end of the 2ww.    

Hi to everyone else

Emma
xx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

That's great news Emma!


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

A quick "hello".  I'm completely knackered after my management workshop today.  Not sure if I'll manage to stay awake long enough to watch Hotel Babylon on TV later.

Nothing much has changed: I have all the same symptoms as before.  Feeling sick on and off, which I don't quite understand.  Far too early to be anything meaningful, I'm sure.

Best wishes to you all, especially Sarah with your EC tomorrow.  At least you won't have the indignity of the see-through gowns that Lou and I had 

   to Helen and Lou.

K x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi there,

Just a quick one from me as I've just got in from parents' eve and I'm really tired out.

Emma - Excellent news on your phonecall!! Are you feeling less sore now? 

Sarah - Well done for getting through the Pregnyl - it's no fun is it? I'm sure you have done it right, it's just unnerving with all that bottle snapping.

Katy - We're nearly there. Your symptoms sound very promising  . I still feel nothing and don't really know what to think!

Love to all you guys - sorry to be so brief,

Lou x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Sarah - well done with the pregnyl - I think we all have the same panic!  Only natural to be nervous I think after having gone through all the stimming for the previous 9 - 14 days and not wanting to muck it all up!  Wishing you good luck for tomorrow - here's hoping there's no panics with broken scans or anything else.

Lou, Katy - wishing you lots of sticky vibes girls.  Well done both of you -your self restraint is amazing! No need for any  

Emma - fab news on your little embies, what an amazing result.  Hope you are feeling less sore today and have a good rest tomorrow to prepare for Saturday. What time are you in on Saturday?

Laura - how are your injecctions going?

Hi to everyone else.

Helen xx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Wow I've missed so much!! Well I'm back now, had a nice time in Wales but good to be back in my nice comfy bed!!!  

Katy & Lou - Your restraint in not testing early is amazing, I was so naughty and tested three days early!!! Wishing you loads of luck for your test day tomorrow!  

Emma - Fantastic news on your eggies and fertilisation, good luck for ET tomorrow!!!

Sarah - Hope EC went well today, sorry I couldn't wish you luck but sending it now to you!!!  

There is a lady who posted on the other thread before this new one was set up, so I think her post may have been missed?, she has asked for a number for an acupuncurist in the Tonbridge Wells area, I have PM'd her but can't find Renate Blackers number, can one you put it on here for her, I think her name is Sarah and I send her a big welcome to SEFC!!!  

Helen - How are you feeling sweety, taking it easy I hope!!  

Nothing much to report from me really, I went to see my friends Dad in hospital, we had a nice chat but it was very upsetting and sad to say goodbye to him knowing it would be last time I saw him   My friends are being so brave it must be terrible for them. On a lighter note, we have finally chosen the pram, the Silver Cross 3d in Pistachio and my Mum is paying for it!!! People have gone mad buying things for us and we have loads of stuff for the baby already!!! My lovely Nan who is 87 has crochet six blankets for us, they are lovely!!! 

Love and hugs to everyone! Hope we see some good news on here tommorrow!!!

Jo
xxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi everybody, sorry I haven't posted but have been feeling really tired and down. Partly post-mc blues, partly a busy time at work, I do finance and the year end is coming up, plus we don't seem to be getting anywhere waiting for the go ahead. DP had the further test for Hep C done 3 weeks ago and the results are still not back. It turns out that they can take a while... someone from the docs is going to speak to virology and try to clarify.

Hobbesy and I are going to the clinic next week regardless for her extra tests (CF and karyotyping etc) and counselling. Hopefully that will make us feel we're proceeding. I'm also seeing a good friend tomorrow, it's her birthday. So maybe a nice weekend will cheer me up.

Good luck to everybody who needs it at the moment. Katy and Lou, I have everything crossed for you!

Emma, good luck with ET!  It's odd you and DP were having bloods done for hep etc on the day of EC... we're held up all this time due to not having clear hep results for my DP. Maybe we should have just put it off till the very last minute and they wouldn't have noticed!

Helen.. how's it going with you?

And Jo, sounds like you're doing well! 

And Cassis, finally underway!


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for all your good wishes.  It feels a bit odd knowing I could test today but having decided to leave it until tomorrow when DH gets back.  I'm not feeling very well today: woke at 4.30am as my (.)(.) were hurting so much.  Still have all my other symptoms - and they seem worse than ever.  

I've got enough to keep me occupied today but tomorrow morning is going to be agony waiting for DH to get home.  I think a little retail therapy may be necessary ... if nothing else I'll need to get that HPT!

K x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi Sarah,welcome to the SEFC thread.  Sorry you post got lost in the change over!

The number for Renate at Sevenoaks is 01732 453956- she is there Monday mornings and Monday evenings.  She also has clinics at Chatham and Meopham, but Sevenoaks is the nearest to TW.

Good luck - I am sure you will get on well with her - she's great.

Katy and Lou- thinking of you today and how much restraint you are both having when you are able to test today and are chosing not to!!  Good luck for tomorrow!   

To the other Sarah - I hope EC went well today.  Looking forward to hearing from you later.

Hi to everyone else.  

Helen


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Those of you who have had acu via Renate - do you have it before and after ET, and how does it get arranged? I have an acupuncturist in London who normally sees her patients on the day of ET, but as I'll be down in kent, that's a bit awkward!


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi Drowned Girl 

I had ET on a Saturday, so I saw Renate as late as possible on Friday evening and again straight after ET on the Saturday afternoon.  She has clinics in Sevenoaks, Meopham and Chatham but she actually came to my home on the Saturday as it was easier than me getting to a clinic.  

I posted her  number on here earlier for Sarah if you want to get in touch with her - it would seem alot easier than trekking all the way up to London (unless of course your accupuncturist could see you at your house)?

Good luck

Helen


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Evening all,

EC went well today, I was very nervous and had a few tears in the treatment room. DH sat in with me which was a good thing because I don't really remember much of it.  It's been quite uncomfortable since but nothing I can't cope with.  They retrieved 15 eggs which is very pleasing, lets just hope we get some fertilized. Bring on the dreaded phone call.  

Good luck with you ET tomorrow Emma Hope this appointment goes without a hitch.

Glad you have started TX Cassis, be sure to keep us all updated.

Sarah


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hiya

Me again!!! Just to answer the acupuncture question, I had acu day before ET and the day after as I had mine on a Sunday, however Renate offered to come to the clinic with me, until she remembered I had changed to Guys in London!   She thought I was still at SEFC but was willing to travel there!! Not sure if she would charge more for it, but its worth a try if Mr Rimmington will allow it!!!

You are supposed to have acu as close to your ET as possible, the day after worked for me!!!

Jo
xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Well done Sarah! 

Thanks for the info re acu. I think mine was offering to come with me if needs be! I'll certainly try to arrange it before and after. , with her or Renate.


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Just for info - if you are thinking of asking Renate to come to the clinic be aware that the rooms now only have reclining chairs and not beds in them. I think any accupuncturist has to attend "as a friend" as there is something to do with someone else practising from the premises that can be a problem but Mr R seemed relaxed about having an extra friend present.


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hiya

I went to the clinic with a friend on Saturday and Mr R showed us the rooms and reckons the chairs are recliners and go fully flat!!   I wasn't so sure, what do you think girls that have used them?

Sorry to butt in!!

Jo
xx


----------



## sarahsm (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi girls,

Thank you so much for your friendly advice and help, I really appreciate it.  I will call up Renate and get an appt as my acupuncturist has broken his leg and whilst he is very good he is totally inflexible.

Do you remember how much she costs...

Many thanks and good luck to you all

Lots of love
Sarah
x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm all upset :-(

I mailed the cliinc about a month ago with some queries about stuff like how easy is it to time ER/ET for a particular week as I needed to take the plunge and book leave for May. After I resent the mail a few times, Fiona answered some of the questions and passed the rest to a nurse, who never replied.

Since we are having all the trouble getting DP's hep C RNA test back via the GP (3 weeks and still waiting) I mailed the clinic a week ago to ask if Mr R could get the HFEA approval, _assuming_ that the test is clear. I'm fearful we'll finally get the blood result back, and then wait ages on the HFEA.

Also, Hobbesy and I are going for counselling next week, and shelling out for her karyotyping and Cf tests, and it would be nice to know we are good to go if all is clear with DP, without wasting the time and money.

I mailed on 26th Feb. No reply so mailed again on 1st March, 8am. No reply so mailed again today and said I thought it would be nice if they at least acknowledged mails, as I rellay don't know if they're even being received. In my job, it's our policy always to acknowledge correspondence on the day of receipt.

Well, I got a very sharp mail back, saying as far as they know they have responded to everything right away and they aren't going to really reply until our blood results are in. I must admit, on top of my general sadness, that had me in tears, and wondering if SEFC is really the right clinic after all.

Since my mum died a very nasty hospital death when I was 22 (and I was alone with her) and since all my mc, I have something of a phobia about medical professionals seeming to ignore or belittle me. I was trying to assert myself so i didn't feel weak, and now I feel worse than before. Am I in the wrong?


----------



## sarahsm (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi drownedgirl.

Big hugs to you, I think you are right, a lot of people don't realise what it is like going thru treatment.  Maybe you should ask to speak to Mr R direct, you are paying enough, so why should you put up with that treatment?!

take care and hope you're ok

Love Sarah
xxxxx


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi just wanted to wish you girls good luck for tomorow realy hope its good news i hate the 2wk wait cant think of anything worse not even red hot needles in horible places haha but at least your nearly at the end and hopefully on anothe waiting game which im sure will be much more fun (sickness included)
hope the phone calls tomorrow are good news as well just to wish you all well take care me


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Well, you have all been busy bees today!  Thank you all for your kind wishes for tomorrow's ET.  I think it is almost the easiest part of the treatment really; what comes after it is also the hardest part by way of contrast!

Drowned Girl - the only reason our bloods were taken on the day of EC was because our last lot of bloods were done a year ago and had only just expired so it certainly wasn't intentional on our or on the part of the clinics.  I am sorry that you have had a hard time recently and difficulty getting through on email.  I have never used email to the clinic and only used the phone.  Maybe this is the best way to communicate in the future?  I hope your results come through soon and your questions will be answered to help you get back on track.

Sarah - 15 eggs is fantastic. Congratulations! Good luck for your phone call tomorrow.  I hope that you will be more comfortable.  A hot water bottle does help to ease the discomfort.

Katy - you are amazing to not have even bought your test yet!  You have such will power.  Masses of luck for tomorrow.   

Lou - hope you are ok?  Thinking of you.

Helen - almost half way.  I hope that you are OK and still feeling positive.  Lots of sticky vibes to you.  

Sarah - Welcome to the thread!  Sorry we missed your post.  Renate costs £40 for first appointment and then £35 for each one after that.  Appointments are 45 minutes long.  I think that she is brilliant and am certain that she has helped my rubbish lining to thicken.

Jo - I will have a play with the chair tomorrow and let you know if they go flat!!  Lovely to hear from you but sorry you had to say goodbye to your friend's dad.  Good luck for going back to work on Monday.  Take it easy and don't work too hard.

Am off to bed now but feel to excited to sleep   

Love to you all and thank you for your support.  It helps so much and I am sure I will be needing loads more over the next two weeks.

Emma
xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Morning girls,

Well, it's a BFN for me again   I feel ok at the moment - a bit frozen really, haven't really cried or anything. I wasn't exactly positive through my 2ww 'cos I didn't feel anything at all but, do you know, I actually dared to start having some nice thoughts yesterday 'cos I'd got to official test day with no sign of af. After work, I drove into town and went and bought my test from Boots and, can you believe this, popped into the loo in Waitrose straight after 'cos I was a bit desperate, only to notice that there was some spotting -   is such a b*tch, isn't she? I went home and did the test and well, no surprises there...

Good luck to Katy for testing today - your symptoms sound so positive, I have such a good feeling for you  

Good luck to Emma for your transfer - let's hope there's a little less drama this time!

Well done, Sarah, on your EC - 15 eggs is excellent

Drownedgirl - I've sent you a PM

Love to you all,

Lou xx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Lou,

I'm so so sorry about your BFN, I send you lots of   

Sarah x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh Lou, I'm so sorry. I was just reading your nice message to me, and didn't check the board to see your sad news. I hope you're going to have a nice day today, as far as you can :-(


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi 

Lou am so sorry sending you big huge hugs, am so sorry   am here if you need me!!

Drownedgirl-sorry to hear about what is happeneing. i would call and ask to speak to mr w or mr r that is simply not good enough. you are paying enough! I sometimes wonder if ivf was fully free on nhs then we would get treated totally diff when paying private. they really do have us by the short and curiles dont they!!!! Keep going til you are totally happy!!

Katy good luck for today i have a good feeling  

helen how are you bearing up any incline yet sending you loadsa luck and pos thoughts 

Emma well done on ec you must be the queen of all embies now!!!!  Talk about lots of chances how exciting!!!!

Hi to sarah and a belated welcome from me !!


I do read the posts everyday (more than once) but never know whether to post or not now im done with tx. I sometimes go to reply and then think better of it! i really hope you dont mind me posting.  I would also love to come to the meet if that is ok too but still dont know when it is, i have asked b4 but got no ansa, I hope its not today 

love and luck to you all, you are always in my thoughts x

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Good morning girls!

Lou - I just want to say I am truly so sad for you   There is nothing I can say but I want you to know my thoughts are with you.  Take lots of care of each other at this difficult time hun.  Big hugs to you.

Emma - Super good luck to you this morning and sending you lots of    

Helen - Over half way there now - you are doing so well.  Wishing you a lovely weekend before your return to work.

Katy - Fingers crossed for you today.  Really hope it's good news.  Take care.    

Drownedgirl - How are you feeling today?  Think Emma's suggestion about phone contact is a good one - e-mail can be very frustrating at times.  Hope you are able to enjoy your weekend and that you can chat with someone at SEFC on Monday.  Take care.

Sarahcutekitten - How are you today?  Hope you've had a good night sleep.  15 is an amazing number of eggs - well done you.  Good look for that phonecall.

Jo - It's so lovely to hear how you're doing.  It must be so nice being able to go out and choose things for the baby now - enjoy every minute of it.

Lizzylou - Fab to hear from you too - course you should keep posting.  You, Jo and Dobby are our inspiration!  Was talking to Helen and Emma last night about next meet... and I must be losing it cos I can't remember what we decided in the end... how loopy does that sound?!!  Helen and Emma - what were we suggesting?  Was it the 24th March?  Sorry!!

Sarahhsm - I also see Renate - she is lovely.


Cassis x


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Lou

I just wanted to say i'm so so sorry it didn't work this time, I had my fingerscrossed for you. 

Take care 

Wendy K


Drowned Girl,

I never had any of my emails replied to, I would phone instead.

Take Gare

Wendy K


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Just to let you know that the clinic rang this morning with news that we have 9 fertilised embryos, she reccomended that we didn't freeze any at this stage stage as she didn't want to reduce our chances for Monday's ET


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Good Morning  

Blimey, I keep waking up so early but today it's 'cos AF has arrived...with a vengeance. Still, rather today when I can sit with a hot water bottle than tomorrow when I've got to give a presentation to the Governors  

Just a quick post to thank you all for your sweet messages and 'virtual' hugs. I'm doing ok really and have kept myself really busy over the weekend with kitchen plans. I got so depressed over Christmas that I'm determined not to get like that again. I think I may just have to accept that this isn't going to be simple.

Enjoy your Sunday everyone. Katy - I'm really hoping that you've had some better news  

Love Lou x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

So sorry Lou.  Sending you lots of  .  

My test was positive.  Life is so unfair; I so wanted it to be both of us.  There's nothing I can say to make your hurt go away right now, but please try to understand that I'm thinking of you.

Katy x


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Lou - Keep your chin up, it sounds like you are being very brave and strong to me  

Congratulations Katy!! 
Any Advise or tips, I start my 2WW tomorrow.

Helen - How is your 2WW, any signs or symptoms? 

Sarah x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS KATY!

what wonderful news!       . Keep looking after yourself and your precious cargo and enjoy the moment. I hope you don't get the terrible sickness Jo and LizzyLou have had 

Emma - how are you after ET? Looking forward to hearing from you when you can sweetie. You're onto the terrible 2ww now......

Sarah - 9 embies is great - well done! Good luck for your ET tomorrow. Just rest as much as you can for atleast 3 days after transfer - I did practically nothing! DH did all the cooking, cleaning etc! There has to be some benefit of going through the awful 2ww!

Lou - big hugs   You know I'm here for you if you need me. . Well done for being so strong......

Cassis, Emma and I were wondering how 24th March sounded for the next meet? - it doesn't clash with any test days for those of us on the 2ww or about the start the 2ww. What does anyone else think? Really hope you can make it - it would be great to meet everyone again and to get to know in person those that couldn't make it last time. 

Helenxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Good morning girls!

I can't believe how early some of you are up and about!    You must be addicted to FF!!!

First of all, Lou, I am so so so sorry to hear about your result.  You sound like you are being very strong and together.  Well done you.  Most of us have had BFN's and totally understand how you are feeling.  Thinking of you loads.    Words can't help to ease the pain but you know that we are all here for you and you are not being sad alone.

Katy - how fantastic to get a  . Many congratulations.      Your symptoms did seem so strong; I did have good feelings about your result and you were so patient to wait to test!  Look after yourself and try to get as much as rest as you can.  I hope that you don't suffer with sickness too much.

Sarah - good luck for your ET tomorrow and your 2ww that follows.

Lizzylou - it was so lovely to hear from you.  You are one of the longest standing members of the thread so of course you can still post. It is great to find out how you and getting on.  When is your next scan?  I hope that the sickness is easing.  I hope that you can make the next meet.

Yesterday I had my ET which went really well and without a hitch.  I have 3 grade 1, 8 cell embies on board which is so very exciting.  One of them was even changing on to the next stage as we saw it just before transfer.  I really do hope and pray that this time it works.  I am not sure how strong I am to cope with another BFN.  Anyway, that is two weeks away so I am just going to enjoy the days and convince myself that I am pg.  Rachel froze the other 3 embies so now we have a grand total of 22 frosties to fall back on if we need to!!!!

I am off to have a very lazy day.

Love to you all

Emma
xx


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Girls
Was wondering if I could join you all? I am about to start on an ICSI cycle at SEFC and found this forum quite by accident! I have been lurking for a week or so but thought it about time I joined in! I had my first fresh cycle at Barts in May last year followed by a FET in November so this will be my first cycle at SEFC. I am just waiting for AF to arrive in about two weeks and then I will start the Pill for a couple of weeks. Am looking forward to the short protocol as the long protocol at Barts seemed to go on forever! I can't post on here during the day at work so may not always be able to contribute as much as everyone else. Really thrilled to see a SEFC BFP for Katy although my heart goes out to Lou.
Looking forward to "chatting" to you all.
Jules x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Girls

Congrats to katy!!    

Lou how are you bearing up? Good luck for tom with your presentation! What is it in aid of if you dont mind me asking? You sound very brave i hate presentations even to the smallest of groups!!!!  please remeber we are all here for you and if you wanna pm me any time then please do!!! Dont give up just yet its usual for it to take a few goes, some more than opthers sadly!!!! Make sure Mr R covers all your options at the review app!! it may be an idea to go down the route i did and get yourself and DH checked out fully just to rule everything out or treat an additional obstacle!! I paid for a lot of my test but looking back i could have got them done at gps if i had got the correct info initially!!!

Emma how are you feeling? i cannot beleive how many embies you have!!!!!  I thought it was great when i had eight!! I still managed to get 2  pgs out of them and two remaining so think of the possibilities for you   thank you for your nice post, the sickness has almost gone YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     am so relieved!!!! i will def make it on the 24th if its still on. looking forward to it!!

Helen how are you bearing up? hope the 2ww is not too ghastly!!! try to keep busy and test day will be here b4 you know it!!


welcome to pinkdiamonds i notice that you liove in e sussex, me too!!! i also had my first fresh cycle at barts and a fet too!! I found sefc far far nicer and friendlier, smaller etc etc so hopefully you will too!! Good luck. SEFC were also far easier to get in touch with than barts, i am sure you know what i mean  being local helped a great deal too!

sarahcutekitten- good luck for the 2ww tom i will have my fingers crossed for you along with emma and helen!!!! 

i cannot beleive how many newbies we have on this thread its lovely, i am finding it hard to keep up, you know what i am like at the best of times  SEFC must be doing really well!!!!

hi to anyone i have missed please forgive me i just have a bad memory!!


well take care everyone cant wait to see you all agian!!!

Dont be shocked at my lack of bump when you see me, i am four months gone now with twins and you would not notice!!! probably all the puking i did 

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome pinkdiamonds, Be sure to keep us all updated on youe TX


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Good evening everyone!

Katy -  Many congratulations to you on your    That really is lovely news.  Hope you feel ok and are able to enjoy every moment of it all.  Take care. 

Lou - How are you doing lovely?  Thinking of you lots and hoping you and dh are doing ok.  Look after yourself.  Hope the presentation goes ok at work tomorrow.

Pinkdiamonds - Welcome!  Wishing you lots of luck with your forthcoming tx.

Helen, Emma and Sarahcutekitten - Thinking of you all at your different stages of the dreaded 2WW and hoping that you each get a happy outcome.

Cassis x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Congratulations Katy           

I was really thinking that you were having promising symptoms but I bet you were nervous testing as I remember you had sickness last time. Make sure you come on here to revel in your exciting news - I can tell you're being really sweet and not wanting to say too much - but you really deserve your happiness and my time will come  

Jules - Welcome to our little group and good luck with your forthcoming treatment!

Lizzylou - Glad to hear your sickness is going and that you're coming to the meet - 24th is fine for me too. My presentation went fine and was about the renewed literacy strategy (I'm Literacy co-ordinator  ). Do you mind me asking which tests you had at the clinic as I'm keen to look into this. Dh has had quite a few but I've had nothing other than 21 day bloods and FSH, both of which were normal.

I've booked my follow-up for Friday afternoon and have already been on the phone nagging about my NHS referral. I think they'll be glad to get rid of me - think I'm b*ggering up their ICSI fert figures  

Good luck and hugs to Emma, Helen and Sarah on your 2ww's, to Cassis with down-regging and to you lovely pregnant ladies   - Lizzylou, do keep posting, it'll be a bit depressing if everyone's left with me - you are the inspiration, twins with FET - most excellent  

Lou xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Lou

I had loadsa tests done it may be easier either to e mail you ( so i dont bore averyone else! ) or we could wait til the meet and i will talk to you then. i could bring my ENORMOUS fertility file  , let me know what is best

hi to all,  sorry no personals but have tons of work to do for tom. i am so behind what with having sooo much time off

cant wait till the 24th

lizzylou
x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Good Evening Ladies!

This is probably going to be a long one, so much to catch up on!  

Lou - I'm am so so sorry to read your news, your so brave and were all thinking of you  

Jules - Welcome to the thread, you will find lots of helpful advice and comfort when you come on here, good luck for your next cycle!!  

Helen - How are you getting on with the TWW madness, have you turned into a mad knicker checker yet!!! Hope your not going too mad!!  

Emma - Wow, the grades and cells of you embies are fab, I had a six cell and an eight cell put back in so looks good to me!! Keep up with the easy days!    

Katy - Woo hoo!! Fantastic news on your   you must be thrilled!!! I'm so pleased for you!    

Cassis & Drownedgirl - How are ya both? Hope your both well.  

As for the meet on the 24th, I would love to come but I think I may be doing a baby shower afternoon for my friend, she is due on the 23rd April and she had her treatment at SEFC!!! If its the following Saturday I will definately come on the 24th?  

I went back to work this morning, only did 8-12 but that was enough, I haven't got a desk or a particular job to do and I hate that, hopefully they will be able to sort something out for me soon. 

Love and hugs to everyone!!

Jo
xxx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Good morning everyone,

Helen - Not long now! hope it's not driving you too  

Lou - Glad your presentation went well, You sound like you are being really strong, I hope Friday gives you some fresh hope.  

Lizzylou -  I can't believe you haven't got a bump yet! especially with twins.  I'm sure it wont be too long.

Cassis - Hope your TX is going well

Katy - Has it sunk in yet?

I had my ET yesterday, We had two grade 1, 9 and 10 cell eggs put back in. Mr R said he would run down tunbridgewells high St naked if we don't get a positive! It's very exciting to hear but I must try to keep my feet on the ground in case we are not as lucky as we hope to be.

Hope you are all well

Sarah x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Sarah, 

Your ET sounds very promising.  I'm not sure I want to dwell too much on the thought of Mr R running down TW High Street: some of us live there, you know!  Seriously though, take care; have plenty of rest and try not to go completely  .  It's very hard, but there are several people on this thread who have been through it, so if you need any advice there'll be someone here for you.

Katy x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Morning girls!

Sarah - fantastic news about your ET.  The pressure is really on you now to save Mr R!!!     Seriously though, good luck, look after yourself and take it easy for at least the next 3 days.  It might seem tedious but I do think it makes a difference to be calm and rest as much as you can.  As Katy has said, lots of us has gone through it (some of us several times!) and are more than happy to give you any help and support you need over the next two weeks.

A big welcome to pinkdiamonds.  I hope that you will find us all helpful as you start your tx.

Lou - well done on being so brave.  Glad your presentation went well at school.  At least you won't have to wait long for your follow-up appointment and you will have thought of all sorts of questions for poor Mr R by then!     Seriously though, I do hope that you are OK and not suffering too much.  

Helen - how are you, getting to the end of your 2ww.  Not many days now.  I hope that you are OK and not going too    It must have been quite a shock to go back to work yesterday.

Katy - are you OK?  How is your sickness and other symptoms?  You must be on  .  When is your first scan?

Jo - lovely to hear from you.  It would be great if you could make the meet on 24th March but totally understand it you are already busy.  So ... who CAN make the meet.  So far I think we have:

Cassis
Aitch
Lizzylou
Weez
EmmaL

anyone else?  Sorry if I have missed you out.

Cassis - not long now until your scan.  Good luck!

I am OK and have all the usual side effect symptoms from the cyclogest, particularly very tender (.) (.)!!  This really does seem like the longest two weeks in my entire life.  If only we all had crystal balls to see into the future and what is going to happen.  Am off to have another lazy day.

Love to you all

Emma
xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Morning everyone,

My first scan is on March 27th: three weeks today.  I think I might be able to join you for the next meet.  DH has got tickets for a motor racing do at Brands Hatch on the 24th, but I'll try to duck out of it.  (If nothing else, it ALWAYS rains there!)  I'll let you know for sure nearer the time, but please factor me into your booking.

K x


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Girls,

As promised, just to let you know that I had a little baby girl last Friday evening, by emergency caesarian section as unfortunately she obviously has her mother's lack of sense of direction and having headed finally downwards, promptly started reversing at speed and ended up back right up in my stomach and no where near my pelvis!!!

She is just gorgeous, weighing a most lady like 7lb 10 oz rather than the 9 1/2 lbs they thought from scan.... and we are both just totally besotted over her!!


I think I may have mentioned here before that we would really like to try for another baby... and had spoken to Mr Rimmington about this when we lost twin 1 early this pregnancy.  Mr Rimmington has advised us to leave it only 3 months before we have another cycle given my elderly age, and it seems a scarily short time away before I will be joining all of you on another round of this madness!!!

Sorry to hear about your BFN Lou.  I know how disheartening this is.  Lots of hugs... please hang in there.

Many congratulations to Katy on your BFP.


I am afraid I haven't had time to do more than skim everyone's messages as I have missed a few days, but love and best wishes to all (I don't post often, but I have always 'lurked' in the background and follow what is happening with everyone!!)

Dobby


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Big Congratulations to you Dobby   Have you thought of any names yet?

Sarah


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Dobby - fantastic news.  Congratulations!!!      You must be so delighted.  It is always so lovely to hear from you so don't be a stranger and share with us all the fun and games you have with your daughter. What is her name?

Emma
xx


----------



## honeypot (Mar 4, 2007)

At last...I have had more stress signing on this forum than the whole 8 cycles of treatment!!! lol 

I would like to introduce myself and say a big hello to everyone! I have had 6 cycles with Mr R in the last year..we sadly had a BFN on Monday but we are back on the journey again. We never get many eggs and I am very difficult to stimulate so we have no babes on ice which is a shame. Every time is a fresh and new attempt. We got a BFP in October and my first scan was fine..but by the 2nd scan the dream was all over. We were all flattened with the shock of the missed miscarriage (Mr R included!) I ended up have a horrid D&C at Pembury Kent just before Xmas when I was 9 weeks pregnant!! Not nice at all.

Hello to Hobbsey especially..it was me that said hello to you in the waiting room that time and I have been trying ever since to log on..I have used 3 different emails and 3 different user names..but I think that I am now one of the gang.

I would love to meet you on the 24th March if I am invited..where are you planning to meet? 

Also I am not sure if you are aware but Infertility Network have been fabulous at helping to arrange for a support group at the SEFC and I have volunteered to arrange it. There is a email dedicated to it s[email protected] so please email me your thoughts. The final details are yet to be confirmed as Tracey is to have a meeting with the clinic in the next week or so. But...the plan is to start in May and to have a bi monthly get together with talks etc on all aspects of trying for a baby, IVF, Donor, Adoption, Overseas Adoption, Childfree living and lots lots more. The plan is to do it on a Tuesday evening ..

Anyway..good luck to your all in the 2 week wait..having done it 8 times I know how horrid it is. Great news to Katy and i'm feeling your BFN Weez with you. Congrats on your baby Dobby..

Does anyone know an acupuncturist in Tunbridge Wells who knows about IVF etc? I have looked into Renate but it is too far as I am about 40 mins away from T.Wells.

Take care

Honey Pot


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Dobby

*  CONGRATULATIONS *​
You must be on cloud 9, can't wait to find out her name!

Jo
xxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Quick post from me as I'm meant to be home early to work (!) but just had to say MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to Dobby on the birth of your little girl!!!! What lovely, lovely news. I'm also looking forward to hearing her name. 

Honeypot - welcome to the gang! You are most welcome to join our meet - think it's going to be at ASK in Tonbridge - am I right girls? I'm so sorry to hear about your BFNs and especially your mc but am glad that you have managed to find us lot as you'll get lots of support on here. The support group you mentioned sounds really interesting too.

Katy - Thanks for your sweet message  . That's fab news that your scan is booked and that, hopefully, you can make this meet.

Sarah - What fantastic embies!! Now, mind you get plenty of rest to help 'em snuggle down nicely. I too am alarmed by the vision of Mr R running in the altogether  

Well, love to everyone I haven't mentioned! 

Lou x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Honeypot - welcome to the thread.  I had problems joining initially too.  Sorry to hear about your BFNs and your mc last year.  I really hope your next tx is more positive and sustainable.  We are meeting at Ask in Tonbridge on 24th March - Lou, you were right.

Lou - how are you hun?  You have been so fantastic and strong.  Big hugs to you.

Just a question - today I have had a really odd taste all day long but I can't believe it can be a pg symptom so soon as I am only 3 past ET.  Anyone have any powers of wisdom to stop my mind from wondering?  

Helen - how are you doing?  Sending you loads of   

Cassis - how is the downregging going?  I hope you aren't suffering with any side effects.

Hi to everyone else

Emma
xx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

my you have all been busy!

First of all, welcome to Honeypot.  I'm really sorry to hear about your BFN's and your m/c, but really hope that this time is lucky for you.  It will be great to meet you on 24th.  We haven't set a time - how does everyone feel about 12.30?  I think that was what we did last time and that seemed to work quite well.

Dobby - great to hear from you - CONGRATULATIONS!!  Make sure you let us know her name soon and post some piccies so we can all have a coo over her!

Sarah - well done with your ET - those embies sound amazing! keep them tucked up safely and be sure to rest up.  Are you off work this week?

Lou -  great to hear from you hun, glad to hear you are keeping positive.

Katy - so glad you can make the meet - looking forward to meeting you!  How are the symptoms?  Are you still feeling sick?  Hope its not too bad.

Emma - try not to go completely crazy.  I know its easier said than done!

Jo - really hope you can make the meet, but completely understand if not.  Glad to hear you are only p/t this week at work - what a shock it must be!  It was bad enough for me going back on Monday after  2 weeks away!!

Laura - hows the down regging going?

Well, whilst it is still too early to test, i am fairly confident in predicting its a BFN for us.  I started bleeding yesterday, mostly brown stuff, but today AF has shown up well and truely and I am now without doubt that it is all over this month.  I am still going  to continue with the cyclogest and will test on Friday but really do not hold out any hope whatsoever. My AF is so dam regular - day 26 every single month!  In all the time I have been ttc I have only ever used a hpt twice - and one of those was after the IUI when I had started bleeding on day 26 and was sure it was a BFN anyway. I really can't remember why I used the other one, but I know I bought a pack of 2 and haven't got any now, so I guess I must have used it sometime.  We are bearing up and think our next go will be a funded go at the Chaucer.  Our initial appointment is already booked for 16th April so hopefully we will not have to wait too long.

Hi to anyone I've missed - there was so much to read I am sure I've missed someone. 

Love to all. H xx

PS  - So far for the meet I think we have  :
Cassis
Aitch
Lizzylou
Weez
EmmaL
Katy
Honeypot
? Jo ?
Anyone else, please shout and I'll add you to the list.


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Good evening!

CONGRATULATIONS DOBBY
That is just fantastic news. Wishing you fun, laughter and happiness with your baby girl. Looking forward to hearing how you are getting on.

Helen - Thinking of you lots. Look after yourself.

Lou - How are you doing? Thinking of you loads too.

Sarah and Emma - Wishing you both happy outcomes on your 2WW.

Honeypot - Big welcome to you too.

Cassis x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Dobby - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  It is so inspiring to hear your news: you're the first person from SEFC that I've heard of having a baby as a result of treatment there, so it makes it more personal.  (I'm sure there have been plenty of babies: it's just that you're the first I know of directly.)

Honeypot - welcome to the thread.  I'm sorry you've had so much trouble joining FF, but glad you're here now.

Helen - I've PM'd you.  

Best wishes to everyone else!

Katy x


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Good morning everyone,

ooh it's very quite on here 

How is everybody doing?

I have nothing new to report, Trying to relax most days but desperate to get out and see people. No signs or symptoms but desperately willing them on 

take good care of yourselves

Sarah x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm working at home today because I had a doctor's appointment this morning.  When I phoned my surgery to tell them my result they invited me for a chat just to see how I'm doing and make sure that the private treatment gets transferred smoothly into the NHS system.

Looks like I don't have to do anything for a while; no-one will be interested in me until around 10 weeks.  So it's just a case of staying mellow and waiting for the scan at SEFC.

I'm getting really bored of not going to the gym, so tomorrow I'm going for a swim.  I'll also get in touch with the personal trainer I used last year and book a couple of sessions.  I want to stay safe, but I also want to be active - all this sitting around the last few weeks will start to show!


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi girls

Isn't it a beautiful day?!  

How is everbody?  Lou and Helen I hope you are both OK and looking forwards.

Cassis - how is your down-regging?  Good luck for your baseline which I think is today.    Can you start stimming now?  How exciting to get started again properly.

Sarah - good to hear from you.  Glad you are managing to survive with 2ww with some sanity!

Katy - I know what you mean about exercise.  I normally go to the gym about 3/4 times a week and haven't been for 4 weeks now which doesn't help my   at all.

I am not having a very good day today.  Feeling very negative and as though it hasn't worked again which I know is mad as I am only 5 days after ET. This waiting game is so hard.  Just got yet another invoice from SEFC; I hope that is the last one!!!  

Lizzylou and Jo - hope you are both progressing well.  

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned.

Emma
xx


----------



## honeypot (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello

Just tried to make a post..but it has gone 

anyway..trying again now.

What a week I have had...bit of a mid life crisis I think!! Gone through all the ..going to leave work..get a new job..move house? get a puppy? you know where I am coming from I am sure.

All around me at the moment are my friends, boss, even my aerobics instructor all with glowing bumps!! I am pleased for them but I so want it for me. Already feeling defeated on this cycle (9th) and I have hardly even started!

Anyway..getting a puppy..her name is Mavis and she is a Golden Retriever..very excited about it as we have a 4 year old called Burt which we have had since he was 8 weeks old and we love him to bits.

I have also reduced my hours at work to 12 a week so that I can have more time for me ..gym..swim..garden..just chill time. I am also studying a degree part-time.

So looking forward to meeting everyone..is it ok for my hubby to come to? Will there be other men?

Friend has just arrived so need to rush off and make her some lunch..

Someone please email [email protected] so that we know it works....


love Honey Pot


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Sorry, honeypot, but it a "girls" lunch.  Come to think of it, no-one else has asked if their other halves can go!  But I think there are just too many of us otherwise!  What does everyone else think?

Emma
x


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Girls

Firstly,thank you for all your friendly welcomes. I may sign on as Pink Diamonds but please call me Jules! And thank you for making me giggle already – Mr R running down TW High Street naked!! I’m not at work today which is why I can log on. Have a filthy cold and would normally still struggle in but with the cycle starting so soon wanted to ensure it didn’t linger.

Sarah – congrats on those fabulous embies – did they reach 9 and 10 cell on just a 3 Day Transfer? 

Emma – sorry to hear you’re having a negative day, the 2WW is definitely the hardest bit. I’m amazed that with all the technology they now have for IVF, why they can’t scan us a week after ET to tell us something?!!!

Honeypot – your strength is amazing and an inspiration.

Katy – still on Cloud 9 no doubt? I see you’re missing the gym – are you all fitness fanatics on here? I hate the gym! I had a gym membership and felt so guilty when I didn’t go I decided to cancel which in turn alleviated the guilt!!! I do love being outside though so am always walking (well that’s my defence!!).

Anyway, the sun is shining so I think I will go and sit in the garden for the first time this year!

Jules x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Honeypot - I asked Renate about an acupuncturist in Tunbridge Wells and she recommended Gordon Peck.  She said he is very experienced (about 20 years or so) and very nice!!  Unfortunately, she doesn't know if he specialises in fertility but you could always contact the clinic and enquire.  Hope this helps

Emma
xx


----------



## honeypot (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for the information about the acupuncturist in T.Wells..I shall defo give him a call this week and check him out!  

Thats fine about it being a girlie only do..just thought that I would ask anyway. I may need to give this one a miss then as I am not seeing hubby on the Sunday and he will have a strop with me!!! lol.
Please keep me posted in any other meet ups. Tonbridge is also quite a hike for me ..do you ever meet in T.Wells?
I am sure that you will have a great time.

I also have experience of adoption so if anyone evers wants to ask me any questions for the future (??) then I am happy to help. My husband went through the whole assessment and were matched with 2 children who lived with us for 7 months..sadly the placement did not work for our family and just before Xmas (05) they went into care again.

Grrrrr....just had a call from a good friend to say 'I have experienced what you did'....turned out she was pregnant and had a termination as it wasn't the right time..she may try in 6 months when it is!  I hardly think that success of cycle 7 and then a missed miscarriage of a baby so very much loved is the same!!!    

What would we do with out these boards?

Does any one want to meet in T.Wells somepoint soon on a weekday for a coffee?? lunch at the Beacon

take care

Honey Pot


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi girls!

Am rooting for you Sarah and Emma.

Hobbesy and I went to SEFC on Tuesday for her blood tests and our counelling (which was fine)
DP's blood results finally came back clear of hep C on the DNA test, so hopefully we're good to go now, though we're waiting for thr written version to give to Mr R.

Can I ask you IVF old hands... if the baseline scan counts as CD1, on what day/s do you then have scans to see how things are going? And what day did you have EC?

Thanks!

xx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanx for your luck drownedgirl,  Thats great news that you and hobbsy have the all clear to start TX,  I had my baseline scan on day2 of my cycle after a week I had scans every other day and then EC 11 days after that but I guess it is different in different cases.

Sarah x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

sarahcutekitten said:


> I had my baseline scan on day2 of my cycle .. and then EC 11 days after that but I guess it is different in different cases.


Does that mean your EC was cd13? It was 11 days after your baseline scan?


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes My EC was cd13.


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hobbesey - great news all your tests are OK.  My timings were slightly different but along the same lines.  My baseline was day 3 of my cycle and then had another scan a week later (same day of the week), second scan 3 days later, EC collection 2 days later and ET 3 days later i.e. if baseline = CD1, scan on days 8, 11, EC day 13 and ET day 15.  

Just to confuse you even more, on my previous cycle the EC was day 15 and ET day 17!!  Hope this helps and doesn't  . 

Sarah - this 2ww is rubbish, isn't it?  How are you today?  Any symptoms at all?

I am feeling a bit better today as I have kept myself busy so haven't had much time to dwell.  Not really any symptoms at all other than sore (.) (.) which is probably due to the lovely cyclogest.

Cassis - hope all went well for you yesterday and you can start stimming?

Lou and Helen - hope you are both surviving and deciding what to do next?

Hi to everyone else

Emma
xx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Evening ladies,

How are we all?

Emma - I am starting to go totally   My DH really won't let me do anthing and I am just so, so bored. I always seem to be on FF waiting for someone to post. My only symptoms are sore (.)(.) but that is nothing new. Is it OK to start swimming again?

Off out for a curry tonight so am very excited  

Catch you all later

Sarah x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Sarah - it isn't a good idea to swim until then end of the 2ww and then only with the advice of the clinic.  I think there is a concern of infection before the end of the 2ww or even worse being kicked by someone else ; and the same thing goes for having baths.

Sorry!  Have a lovely evening.

Emma
x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Emma and Sarah, I do feel for you. I find it hard enough any 2ww, let alone an IVF one. But I have played the waiting game in between scans when losing a baby, it's a killer.

Can you do somehting to pass some time? Have you got lots of library books? How about a good timewasting PC game like Sims? Or a bit of gentle wardrobe clearing out?

xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

PS, thanks for the advice re scans and ER. I guess the ER is sort of at ovulation time (CD 11-17) approx.

x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Drowned girl: I think you've probably got enough info now, but my baseline scan was on day 2. I started stims the next day, had my first check-up scan a week after that, but then it's basically another scan every other day (subject to weekends) until things look ready.  Different people respond differently, and even the same people respond differently on different cycles.  This last time I stimmed for 11 days, the previous one for 8 days.  

Emma and Sarah: How are you doing?  Emma, you must be half-way through now, and Sarah nearly as far.  I hope you're managing not to go completely   and that you're both being looked after by your DH/DP.  

I am really tired today because I stayed up until 12.30am last night - the latest I've been since New Year!  It was DH's big 40th birthday party.  We had a black tie dinner at a local hotel for 30 friends and family, and it was such a wonderful evening.  He had a great time, and the party atmosphere made us both rather emotional.  I'd say it was second only to our wedding in terms of the feeling of love and friendship you have for people close to you.  One of our best friends made a lovely speech (I was in tears) and then DH gave one too.  

Naturally DH is feeling a bit "fragile" this morning   but has managed to get downstairs to watch Football Focus or whatever.  Not sure I'll have much luck asking him to cut the grass this afternoon, but we'll see.  Better go and make him some lunch: even after a massive cooked breakfast he's hungry again.

Best wishes to you all, Katy x


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi girls, 

I hope you are all having a nice weekend.  I am in bed with the Flu and feel dreadful.

To top it off I have spotted this morning.   

Sarah x


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Mar 4, 2007)

Morning Sarah

So sorry to hear you have flu, of all the times to catch it. You'd think Mother Nature could be a bit kinder considering what she is putting us all through anyway!

If I'm right, you are nearly half-way through your 2WW so are probably on Day 6/7? If so, spotting around this time is surely too early to be AF - it sounds very much like implantation bleeding to me which is a very good sign - those embies are probably just making themselves at home!

Please try and stay positive, it sounds very good to me. Take care and rest, rest, rest.

Jules xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Sarah

do not give up hope.!!! It could well be an implatation bleed it is at exactly the right time. I never had one but i know loads who do!!!

I was discussing pg symptoms with some ladies the other day and one said "well i never knew i was pg i just thought i had the flu form very early on" so please stay as pos as poss!!!



lizzylou
xxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Sarah,

I would also say that the spotting could be a very good sign at this stage - it seems too early to be af unless you have very short cycles. Hang on in there. Poor you feeling so rough - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you 

Lou xx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

How are you all?

How are our TWW ladies!!   Hope your not going too mad yet!!

Sarah - Hmm, I remember being halfway through the TWW and feeling like I was coming down with a dreadful cold, I felt terrible and look where I am now, so it could be good news! Keep up with the   thoughts.

I'm feeling very sorry for myself at the moment   I went to the doctor on Friday because of a really bad pain in my pubic area and he confirmed my fears that I have SPD (Symphysis Pubic Disorder), this means as the baby grows it stretches your pelvis and pubic bone and causes terrible pain, turning over in bed and walking is agony and I know its only going to get worse, the only thing I can take is Paracetamol which does nothing. I've got the midwife tomorrow and the doc said she should refer me antenatal phsyio, I really hope it eases it, I feel awful for moaning but it does hurt!! 

Love and hugs to everyone else!

Jo
xxx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Good morning everyone,

Well I'm glad to say I feel much better Now, just have a nasty cough. Ive had no more spotting but a few mild AF pains. I am feeling very positive but just cant imagine being so lucky. fingers crossed.

Emma how are you feeling?  only a few days now! lots of    to you x

Lou hope you are keeping well, still think of you.

Girls have you started treatment now? Hope it is all OK for you

Hi to everyone else, thank you all for your kind words, they are much appreciated


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi girls

Hope you are all OK.  

Sarah - glad you are feeling better.  I do think it sounds like implantation bleeding to me.  Fingers crossed for you!

Jo - sorry you are having a tough time again.  Hope your discomfort eases and that you have been referred to physio to get some relief.

Katy - glad you had a lovely for your DH's birthday.  Not long now until your first scan.  Hope you aren't still feeling sick and managing with your commute.

I am a complete basket case to be honest.    One minute I think yes, I am going to get a BFP and the next, absolutely not.  Oh well, the only symptoms I have are huge (.) (.) which are really tender.  Not long to go now and I will either put out of my misery or in more!!!

Emma
xx


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I've been MIA recently, I haven't even got a good excuse. Been thinking of everyone but won#t do a proper roll call as I'd hate to miss anyone out. 2ww girls though, I really feel for you. I'm going to be awful when drownedgirl is going through hers I'm sure.

Honey pot so glad you could join us! It was lovely to find someone to speak to in the waiting room on our first visit to the clinic. It seems most people really keep to themselves, which is a shame, we're all there for similar reasons. I do worry whenever I'm there that someone might find it a little upsetting to have a cute little baby sat there, but I'm always happy to share that she was pretty much a miracle baby too

As drownedgirl has said, our counselling appointments went fine, and the tests are in so hopefully now MrR can get on with getting the definite yes from the HFEA. Because I had such a low fsh level with high lh they are going to do a scan a month before we start to have a good look for polycyctic ovaries and treat accordingly if necessary. So thats our next port of call. It definitely all feels a lot closer now

Keri -x-


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Girls


Where are you all??   Hope everyone is OK, love and hugs to the TWW ladies!!!  

Jo
xxx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Jo,

It is awfully quiet on here isn't it. The trouble is I have no news to report, No sickness, no sore (.)(.), no nothing. I am just counting down the days. I really didn't realise how long this 2WW would be nut it is misery!!  

How are things with you?


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

There hasn't been much for me to say over the last few days, but I'll add something here to keep our clinic on the first page.

I'm playing a different waiting game now - it's a slow wait until my first scan.  At least it's down to under 2 weeks now.  I still feel very sick but haven't been sick.  The tiredness is worse than ever; still dizzy; still have sore (.)s and awful wind    

Special best wishes to Emma and Sarah; the last few days of 2WW are the worst in my opinion.  Sending you both lots of    , but don't be tempted to test early otherwise we'll have to organise a visit from the  !

Katy x


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I was all happy and positive this morning. Read somewhere that night sweats could be a positive sign and I had some spotting on day seven, but this afternoon I had a bit more spotting and I am getting really anxious that the dreaded    is on her way. I even keep seeing two magpies and yesterday saw four!



Emma how are you feeling? were you tempted to test early or have you been good?

Sarah xx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just to let you know that we got yet another BFN this morning - am totally gutted  

Good luck Sarah for testing on Sunday.

Hi to everyone else.

Emma
x


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

Emma I'm so sorry. The ups and downs of these forums are very hard as we can all relate to how people are feeling so well and our hearts really go out to you.

Sarah, I really hope you have better news. Have fingers permanently crossed that af has not arrived

Keri -x-


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Emma I am so sorry about your sad news .

I am not confiedent at all, had some more spotting yesterday and today. I can't stop   at the thought that it is all over and I will have to do this god awful 2WW again!


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Sarah and Emma, sorry you're both having a hard time :-(


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Emma: So sorry to hear your news.  Sending you lots of  

Sarah: I'm still keeping everything crossed for you.  

Katy x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Emma 

so sorry to hear your result! Sending you huge hugs    

Try to keep pos as one of those (or maybe two) embies will work for you at some point as you have got there b4!!!!! 

I personally think that FET is far less stressful on the body and mind too!! (def in my case anyway!!!) plus i always got a far better lining when using the drugs given for FET, what with AH too I am sure thats what worked for me!!! (only my complete personal opinion tho)

Take care and hope to see you at the next meet!!! xxxxxxxxx


Lizzylou


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Emma - I'm so so sorry about your result   Take time and then maybe you will be ready to use your frosties. Thinking of you both.  

Sarah - Keeping everything crossed for you  

Helen - Haven't heard from you, hope your OK  

Love and hugs to everyone else.

Jo
xxx


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Mar 4, 2007)

Emma - I was so sorry to hear your result, I wish I had some comforting words for you at this time. It would be a little easier to accept if we knew why, sadly we never do. Thinking of you xxx

Sarah - The 2ww is so very difficult, it's all so consuming isn't it? You drive yourself mad with all the analysing. Hang on in there, you can still spot and be pregnant. Keeping everything crossed for you. xx

As for me, well AF has arrived "properly" tonight so I need to ring the clinic - I'm hoping there is someone there on a Saturday? I think I start taking the Pill on Day 3 - can anyone confirm that for me just in case I can't speak to anyone at SEFC?

Hope the rest of you have a good weekend.
Jules x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi girls

Sorry I hav been absent for so long.  DH has been working away from home and took the laptop with him   and I don't use FF from work so I have been incomunicado!

Emma - really sorry to hear your news.  

Sarah - only 1 day to go for you and you will be able to put yourself out of the misery of the 2ww.  Good luck for testing 

It has been remarkably quiet on here!  I can't believe it!

Katy - good to hear from you. Glad to hear you are still feeling sick if you know what I mean 

Jo, LizzyLou - good to hear from you both too.  I can't believe you haven't got a bump Lizzylou - especially with twins in there and there's nothing of you anyway!  Where are you hiding them?   As you say maybe its all the throwing up!  

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you are all doing OK.

Love Helen xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi

Can i just confirm that the meet is next sat 12.30 at ask? who is going?

Helen-good to hear from you again- i was getting worried about the amount of people telling me how small  i still am (around 3-4 comments a day, bloody parents! ) and how you would not notice i am pg plus the fact i can still fit into ALL my size 12 clothes. So i had a private scan yest (as hosp been so CRAP, thats another story, finally meeting my midwife on mon for the first time!!!) and all was well, the babies are bigger than they should be too, so where they are hiding.........i have no idea!!! I sometimes have a wee bump usually in avo/eve  but most of the time it is v easy to hide!! i will be like one of those teengaers who does not tell anyone they are having a baby til it arrives!!! 

sarah- good luck for today!   hope i dont have to see mr r running the street naked!!

emma how are you bearing up? are you going to the next meet, would love to see you!!!!

Lou how are you feeling? how is school? i have a new boy starting on mon who has been home schooled, hyperactive, speech prob and alcoholic mum.............GREAT!!!! The little girl who left was highly intelligent but very very hard work and controlling not sure which is gonnal be worse!!! Im not there on mon am either, wish me luck!!!

pink diamond good luck with your tx

i hope i have ot everything right here there are so many new people i cant keep up!!!!


hi to everyone else i have not mentioned

Take care

lizzy

p.s has anyone heard form sara?


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Just to confirm it is 12.30 at Ask next week. I will certainly be there!

H xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi all,

Sarah - keeping my fingers crossed for you. You have our sympathy on the 2ww - drives you   doesn't it? Don't assume the worst because of spotting - it's not unusual to get that and still get a BFP - when do you test? I too am depending on you to spare us the sight of Mr R fulfilling his 'promise.'

Lizzylou - Looking forward to seeing you next week. I don't blame you for getting a private scan, just puts your mind at rest doesn't it? Work has been crazy of late, hence hardly being on here, but your new child sounds interesting!?! Good luck with that! How many weeks are you now? Are you going to find out the babies' sex? It must have been lovely to see them at the scan - could you see them clearly? Don't forget to bring your piccie next week - I've never seen a twin scan before  

Jules - I'm not sure what to advise you about the pill as it's a different protocol to mine - give the clinic a ring if you're worried. Good luck with this next one  

Emma - thinking of you   - I've had a mini 'down' this morning although I spurred myself into action and went into town to do some stuff and feel all the better for it.

Love to everyone I haven't mentioned - see you next Sat,

Lou xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Lou

We asked about the sex yesterday at the scan so we kind of know, but cant be sure til 21 weeks really (i am 17.4 weeks now). They said it looks like we are having two girls!!!! Which brought a tear to my eye!!!

The scan was great but she rushed through it so quickly that i did not really get a chance to see the babies, it just made me feel dizzy  we got a dvd too!!

I would love two girls but of course am not fussy as long as i make it that far and that they are healthy!

Are you going to the meet next sat it would be great to see you cannot wait to catch up with everyone and finally go out i am sick of the sight of this house!!!!!! 

take care and keep your chin up, we will talk about those tests at the meet if you would like to!!!


lizzylou
x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Ohhhh Lizzylou, that's so lovely!!!!! Just think of all the pretty names to choose from, not to mention dresses!  

Lou x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Morning everyone,

I'm being a complete sad case and logging on to catch up with some work.  I just couldn't get things done last week, mainly because I felt so s**t most of the time.  I don't have to work long hours but at the moment work plus commuting is such an effort.  My brain is pretty   right now and I just can't get everything done.

I have one friend at work who has done IVF several times (all failed) but then adopted and got pregnant naturally at the same time!  Apart from my boss and HR Director she's the only person who knows I'm pregnant.  She gave me a serious talk and said that I had to ease up on my commitments as I simply couldn't expect to cope with everything I do right now.  Not sure quite how I explain this to my (male high-powered) boss.

Sarah: I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you as I know today is your test day.

Lizzylou: It's fantastic to hear that you know the sex of your babies.  I think I would want to ask but I bet DH will say not to!

Looking forward to meeting you all on Saturday.  Who has made the booking for the restaurant?  I guess I should be able to spot a group of women chatting 19 to the dozen   but it might be helpful.

Right, now I MUST get on and finish this report otherwise I'll be dead meat tomorrow.

Katy x


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi 

Just a quickie post from me before DH runs off to work with the laptop again for a few days.

I will book the table for 12.30 - how many of us?  So far I have Katy, LizzyLou, Lou and me.  Its often very quiet in there on Saturday lunchtimes so its no problem to change the booking nearer the time.  I'll book for 6 people as I am sure there were a couple of others who said they may be able to join us.

Sarah - good luck for testing today. 
LizzyLou - what fabulous news - 2 girls!!  Looking forward to having a good natter on Saturday!
Katy - I think your colleague is right - although it is hard you have to change priorities now and that bean and you come first!

Right, really have to let this computer go now - DH is nagging!

Love to all,  I will check in again on Wednesday!

Love Helen xx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I'm afraid it was a   for our first go at ICSI,  Not really sure how to deal with it at the moment and still waiting for the   to turn up!  

Speak soon 

Sarah xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Oh Sarah,

I'm so sorry for you and also sorry that I didn't realise today was the day. It's such a blow, isn't it. Just take some time to process what has happened, spend some quality time with your dh and have loads of cuddles...that's my prescription anyhow. Also, we're all here for you if you want to 'talk' and all know how this feels  

Sending you  

Lou x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Sarah, I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Thinking about you and sending a big .

Katy x


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Mar 4, 2007)

Sarah

I just logged on to see if you had tested, I am so very sorry and can't quite believe it.

Today will feel like complete and utter devastation but it does get easier.

Take care of yourself, we all understand....

Jules  xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry Sarah.

xx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Sarah - I'm so sorry about your result, take it easy and have lots of cuddles with each other  

Helen - Great to here from you!   Not sure if I'm going to make Saturday, I'm still not sure if my friends shower is going ahead, also my dear friends dad passed away yesterday, so we may have to make a trip to Wales for his funeral at the weekend. Can I let you know nearer the time??

Lizzylou - Oh how fantastic, two little girls, all that pink and frills lovely!!!   

I had a bit of scare yesterday, I decided to carry a tray downstairs after we had breakfast in bed, I missed a step I think and fell to the bottom and dislocated my ankle!   To say it hurt is an understatement, luckily when I stood up it went back in (I've done twice before), hubby phoned the midwives at Maidstone Hospital and they said I had go in to be checked out, so I'm on crutches, all strapped up but the baby is fine! We were there for three hours and then I had to go back at six for an Anti D injection in case I bled, phew won't do that again!!!  

Hugs to everyone I haven't mentioned!

Jo
xxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Jo - my mum did exactly the same when she was expecting me and hey, I've turned out ok    

Hope you're feeling better soon. Don't worry about Sat - just turn up if you can make it. It's pretty quiet at lunchtimes,

Lou x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi

Hi sarah I am so sorry to hear your result. I had a similar situ on my first IVF at SEFC i was practically told that it def would work and it really got my hopes up big time only for them to be totally dashed!!! When i was told however that i only had a 15% chance of it working due to FET, it worked with twins!!! Have plenty of time with DH to grieve!! Hope you feel like you have the strenght to get back on the rollercoater to have another attempt as it often takes a few goes!!! Thinking of you 

JO- Now listen..............its DH's job now to take the tray down from breakfast!!!!!!!!!! (after bringing it up to you in bed first of course ) Be careful my love!!! I remember having my fall in the shower its quite scary but appaprently the babies are very well protected in there! (well baby in  your case) i find it strange when people only have one in there now 

Can't wait till the meet, im gonna get there early and get a good seat!!!   My bump has started to blossom today and if you look very closely  i almost look pg! 

Take care all and see you sat!!!

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Thank you all for your kind words it means a lot to know you are all here, I had a double whammy today with my parents announcing that they are separating. All in all it's a real tough time at the moment.

Can anyone tell me if the clinic will arrange a follow up appointment or do I have to ring them to book it? and also is it included in the price or is it something else to pay for?

I might be able to meet you all on sat if thats ok?

hope everyone is keeping well and strong  

Sarah xxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

HI sarah

you have to call the clinic to arrange an appointment. i would do it soon too and make sure you have a long list of questions that you want to ask...inc when Mr R intends to run down the high street naked!!!!!! Not fair to get your hopes up like that!

It did not used to be inc in the price but i am pretty sure that it changed and now it is!!! It should be we pay enough! ( i know my last one was free)

I am sorry to hear about your folks i hope you are bearing up ok with all this? They say what doesn't kill us makes us stronger!  Good luck with your app and let us know how it all goes, it would be lovely to see / meet you on sat if you can make it!

Lou - by the way my new little one was fine today he is really sweet and intergrated really well, which was quite suprising considering his background. he is still only four and this is his 3rd school, bless him!!!

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok?


loadsa luv lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Sarah, 

I'm so sorry to hear about your parents, on top of everything you're already trying to deal with.  Something that I found useful before was a list of questions to ask in follow-up appointments.  It's at the top of the ICSI "general chit-chat" page here on FF.  Although not all the questions will be relevant to everyone, we found it a very helpful check-list of things to ask.

Katy x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Woo hoo, I will be able to come to the meet on Saturday, how exciting!!!   Now I need the address from someone, is it the same place as last time? I can't remember how to get there as Sara came with me last time!! So if anyone needs picking up on the way let me know, I'm a very good taxi service!! I'm coming from Sittingbourne/Sheppey way and don't mind a detour!!!

My ankle is going a lovely shade of green at the moment!!   Still quite swollen and painful, but it will be cured for Saturday!

Sarah - I'm sorry to hear about your parents, you have had a lot to deal with over the last few days, big hugs for you on Saturday  

So girls, when is Mr R doing this naked run down the high street, ask him if he can do it on Saturday at 12.30!! Or will it put us off our lunch (sorry Mr R if your reading this, only joking)!!!  

Looking forward to seeing you all on Saturday!

Jo
xx


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi all,

Sarah - I'm jsut checking you are still coping ok. This past week must have been awful for you on both counts. I hope you do make the meet this saturday. I can't, but it will be great for you to meet with ladies who have been in the same situation. I know I'd like to put a few faces to naems at some point 

Keri -x-


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sarah - so sorry to hear about your parents, on top of everything else! What a lot for you to cope with all at once. Are you able to come on Saturday? Thinking of you  

Excellent news that you can make it Jo! ASK in Tonbridge is on the High Street. There is parking by Tonbridge Castle and the restaurant is at the 'castle' end of the High Street. I think the little road behind which leads to the car park is 'Bank Street' - you could put that into AA autoroute - mind you, don't trust me, I'm hopeless at directions!

Lou x


----------



## honeypot (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi everyone

Firstly ...I am so sorry to hear your double whammy Sarah..life is so cruel to us sometimes and kicks you when you are down. I am sure that almost everyone of us has had a double dose of bad luck at one time or another through treatment so hopefully we can try to understand.

I am still trying to make plans to meet on Sat but if not can I please come to the next one?

I am officially on my 9th 2ww now..so lets hope hey. I was at the clinic this morning and it was packed..the carpark was a nightmare as usual ..but I was seen on time! 

Mr R is great and without him I know that we would have quit the whole trying for a baby thing by now...but he and the team always seem to make the pain of negatives and treatment go away. I do worry though that sometimes his positivity is unrealistic..sorry Mr R if you are reading this!

Feeling rather flat today as it seems as though my hubby and I have cancelled every social event going over the last 2 weeks and I have been late for work loads..I seem to be pxxssing people off left right and centre and the way we are going we won't have any friends left and I won't have a job!

It is not helpful that my boss is 10 weeks pregnant and I know 9 friends who are preggers! Also my boss has run out of patience with the treatment and thinks that as she carries heavy food bags and mops floors etc that I should do the same...she also went skiing last week and is refusing to even bother going to her scan as it is a waste of time! ...do I even have to tell you that they fell pregnant first month...without even trying....grrrrr!

Does anyone live in East Grinstead or near by...I would love to meet you..and I am happy to drive to T.Wells (again!!) to meet at the Beacon or somewhere else that is nice for coffee (or herbal tea!! lol) or lunch.

take care

love Honeypot (Becky)


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Aaargghhh!  I spent an hour typing a post with loads of personals and the FF website goes and crashes as I try to post!  I've been back and forward and its nowhere so I'm assuming its lost forever!  Its happened to me before so I should know better to save it somewhere else before I try to post but there you go, I didn't.

I'm not going to repeat it all now, its too late! But I will say, Sarah, I was really sorry to read your news. I hope you are bearing up.  Big hugs to you and DH.

I've booked Tonbridge ASK for 12.30 for 8 people on Saturday.  I wasn't sure how many of us there would be, but it is so quiet in there at lunchtimes there will be no problem if we have more people as they will just pull an extra table up.

I'm off to bed now, take care everyoone. I will try and re-do personals tomorrow.

Love to all,

Helen xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

There was definitely something wrong with FF last night - I couldn't even access it for a while.

Just to say I'll definitely be at the lunch on Saturday, and look forward to meeting you all there.

K x


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Just want to comfirm my place on Sat, I'm a bit nervous so be gentle with me  

Sarah x


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

Argh! We're both hanging on the phone waiting for a call from Mr R to see if we can definitely have the go ahead for this cycle. DG had a mised call from the clinic at abouy 6pm last night but they left no message. Mr R was out today til about 11am so we're just waiting for him to get a free few minutes and let us know! double argh!


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Hobbesy have you any news? I bet you are going  Wishing helps of luck x


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

Well we sort of have a yes   We can definitely have treatment there. yay! The only issue is with freezing embryos. And, Mr R seems to think that even then DG should be able to freeze there and then have them stored elsewhere. Its a go ahead though! Ascan for me for PCOS and a nurse consult to arrange all the dates, prescriptions, etc is booked for Fri April 5th! Its all getting serious now


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

The ball is rolling!


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi

Girls, I'm going to have to drop out again tomorrow    Hopefully one of you who is going to the meet will see this so you don't all sit around wondering where I am!!

Have a fantastic lunch!

Hobbesy & DG - Woo hoo, great to get things going at last!!  

Jo
xx


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi all thought i better write something as we were on secondpage  and going down don't suppose anyone can send me the new hospitals number you'd thing they would of made sure we all got it mind they mint be glad to get rid of me the amount of negs iv had 
Sara iv just got to say i really feel for you and really understand what your going through iv had quiet afew negs and a couple of them really coincided with some major bad stuff especially at Xmas if you want some one to chat to please contact me i will ring you unfortunately i cant meet up as I'm about to open my own coffee shop / cafe but your welcome to pop over there for a cupa and a chat honest i wont charge for the cupa ha-ha
hi to every one else 
lizzylou am so pleased for you  don't forget to email us apic of your miricals and you never no i could get there some time iv found another donnor please don't feel i wasn't greatfull to my friend Micky but her eggs don't freeze well and the pain of that is to much but i haven't got the hospital num and I'm not sure when we will be able to go ahead as iv put everything into the coffee shop 
any way good luck to every one else sorry i couldn't make the meet but this was my last weekend before i open i must admit its not easy setting up the coffee shop whilst I'm still working as its in a garden center i cant get in after 5,30 pm but its getting there luv me


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Me,

The new number for the clinic is 01892 614110.  Good luck with your new business venture!

Katy x


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

*Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to say I had a lovely afternoon on Saturday, It was lovely to put some faces to names and have a good ole chat. It felt like we were all were all old friends.

DH and I went to see Mr R today for our follow up. He was still standing by his word and is in training as we speak  
He really was upset it didn't work, said that we were text book IVF and there is nothing they would do different the next time. We have decided to do egg share for our next go which will take us up to about nine weeks until EC as I have to be screened for all sorts to ensure I am a suitable candidate.

Hope everyone is ok? Not much chat going on in here at the moment. I miss not know what everyone is getting up to *


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi there Sarah and everyone else
Glad you all had a good time on Saturday, I must admit that when "chatting" to fellow IVFers you immediately feel that you are the best of friends. I have been posting on another site for the last year and often feel closer to some of the girls there than I do my own friends! Obviously, we all have a common ground. 
Glad your follow-up appt went well Sarah. I think you're caught between the devil and the deep blue sea! After my first BFN, I was told I had a text book cycle, part of me was thrilled because it gave me hope that I was just unlucky on the first cycle but another part of me was desparate to have a reason for the negative result. Really hoping it's a BFP for you next time. I'm due for my baseline scan on April 4th. Although I had Puregon last time (and will again), I didn't have Suprecur - can anyone tell me if it is as straightforward as injecting the Puregon - do you have a injector pen?

By the way, Katy, hope all goes well with your first scan tomorrow - how exciting. 

Hello and Good Luck to everyone else. I'm off for a very early night as woke up at 3am last night and couldn't get back to sleep, the IVF insanity is returning!

Jules xx


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

Glad you girls all had a good time. I guess DG and I are both quiet purely because we don't have any new news. Once we get going you won't shut us up lol


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

We're just back from having the scan, and saw one lovely heart-beat.  If it was at all possible, Mr R was even more nervous than we were.  I can't remember all the other details but basically everything is exactly as it should be.  At 7w5d the measurement was 1.38cm - which Mr R said was "tall" (DH is over 6 feet so I gues this shouldn't be a surprise).

Thank-you to all of you who wished me good luck at the weekend, and also for the posts and PMs on here too.  It means so much to have a special group of friends who understand what the whole IVF thing is all about.

I must just share one other thing with you.  Lizzylou said in a PM during my 2WW that she thought this cycle would work.  On Saturday, she told me the scan would show a singleton not twins - how uncanny is that  

Best wishes to you all, Katy/Jane xx


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

That is fantastic news. Your comments on Mr R reminded me of our first visit to SEFC. It fell on the day of the first egg collections being performed at the new clinic. I remember him telling us how little sleep he had that last night. He was worried going over and over everything making sure he could get the best possible outcome for the two ladies that day even though he had performed the procedure many times before. I think that when I knew I wanted this to be the man doing my treatment. 

He showed a sincere concern in other respects too in respect that this treatment wasn't for 'my benefit' (can't think of better wording), and that he wanted to make doubly sure I was given the lowest dose for the shortest time whilst getting the best outcome, keeping me as safe as possible. I'm sure a lot of this may have been professional courtesy but I still felt we were being treated with much more humanity than other clinics we'd spoken to had managed and I appreciated that.

I'll get off my Mr R love-in box lol, I'm sure he has time to annoy me yet  

Keri -x-


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Just popping on to say well done to Katy - that's fantastic news.  You must feel so relieved to have seen that little heartbeat.  Well done you!

Sarah - Am glad your follow up went well yesterday and you have planned the way forward from here.  It helps so much to know what the next stage in TX is as it's something to focus on and work towards.

Really lovely to see Helen, Lou, Katy, Sarah and Lizzylou on Saturday - enjoyed getting together with you all.

A big hello to everyone else too.

Cassis x


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Katy - That is great news! i'm so pleased for you and DH


Cassis - How did you get on yesterday? I hope you are resting and bing looked after by your DH 

Sarah x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Just a quick message to say hooray to Katy!!!! That's great to hear everything's looking good with your little one - and Sarah, I'm glad your follow-up went well and you've got a new plan of action,

lol,

Lou x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi
katy well done am so relieved for you, am getting a bit worried about my preminitions   lets hope they are all good!!!!!

Cassis how are you let us know your news...hope you are resting and good luck for ET!  

Lou and Helen did you get my pm's? hope you understood all the details?

Hi to sarah and everyone else was so great to meet you all i could have stayed there chatting till tea time 

love and hugs

lizzylou
x

p.s parents eve has just finished am knackered and cant wait til EASTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## honeypot (Mar 4, 2007)

Congratulations Katy I hope that all continues to go well for you. It is a very nervous time waiting for the scan. Do you have another one at SEFC or do you now wait for your 12 week NHS?

Feel like I missed out on the fun on Saturday so please let me know when you are next meeting up.

Take care

Honey Pot


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi all 
katy thank you for the number il give them a ring next week am so glad every thing is going well for you you must just remember follow your body and do as it tells you wich will probably be reast haha no seriouse take care


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Lizzylou - I've got the info - thanks for typing all that out! Well done for getting parents' eve out the way - I've just got back from PTA meeting and am also knackered  

Lou x


----------



## TraceySainsbury (Feb 9, 2004)

(I've posted this in the support group section but didn't want you to miss it.)

Hi

We now have the dates for the *NEW SEFC Support Group*, the contact for the group will be Becky, but for now anyone who's interested please reply in the support group forum) The group will meet on Wednesdays between 7.30 and 9pm at the SEFC in Tunbridge Wells.

The first meeting is on *May 16th*

Future dates for your diaries (though hopefully you'll be in the 'bumps' group before then!) are:

*July 18th

September 19th

December 5th

February 6th 2008*

Thanks

Tracey


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Good evening to you all.

I hope you're all well.  Just a quick posting to let you know that everything has gone well for us this week and I now have 2 little embies on board and we were lucky enough to have 2 frozen too.  Just the joys of the 2WW ahead of me now!!

Thinking of you all and wishing you all a good weekend.

Take care.

Cassis x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Thats fab Cassis good luck for the dreaded 2ww. I have evrything crossed for you   

hi the everyone else!!!!

I am quite happy today I got 4 numbers on a lucky dip, this is the first time i have bought a lotto ticket in YEARS!!!!! Sadly it was onyl only £41 but thats better than nothing!!!  


Take care

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Great news Cassis, wishing you all the luck in the world for your 2WW.  Make sure you have plenty of rest but try to keep your mind active, otherwise you'll go completely  !

Lizzylou - there must be something going on with the lottery right now.  DH & I have a ticket that lasts several weeks, and because it has just expired I checked it online last night.  We've got 3 x £10 wins plus £69 for 4 numbers!  I couldn't believe it, so I think we'll blow our winnings on a meal out somewhere over Easter.

Take care the rest of you, Katy x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Katy

wow! I think i will keep buying the old tickets then....must be a sign for us financially needy mums to be 

DH was dreaming about what we would do with a million as he washed up last night.........a new kitchen and a dishwasher would be on my agenda 

It is a shame that there were so many winners as my friends won something like a couple of grand on 4 numbers b4!! Oh well £41 better than nothing


I have got two weeks off now can hardly wait to sit and do nothing, well actually got lots of catching up to do with frineds, have not seen people since last year due to having my head stuck down the loo!!!!


Lou I bet you are pleased for the rest too?? 

hi and take care to everyone else, Cassis hope you not going too mad yet? keep those pos thoughts rolling in and i will too for you!!!!! 

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi ladies

Sorry I have been absent since our meet last week.  Both DH and I have  had crazy weeks at work and when DH is away with work he takes the laptop with him so I can't log on to say hi!  We are now both back at home which is the first time since last Sunday!

Anyway, it was great to see  some of you at the meet last week and have a good natter.  Shall we try and meet again in a couple of months?  During May sometime?? 

Laura - good luck on you 2ww - I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.

Katy - congratulations on the scan - how wonderful to see a little heartbeat.

LizzyLou and Lou - enjoy your Easter hols!

Hi to everyone else.

Love Helen xxxx


----------



## honeypot (Mar 4, 2007)

Well another BFN for me...starting dreaded AF today after the most terrible cramps for the last week. Test day is not even until Thursday so how unfair is that..not even a chance at the dreaded pee sticks.

Will call into the clinic tomorrow and arrange baseline for cycle 10 !! then we are taking a break for 3 months over the summer and having a holiday. We will then go again August time if no luck the next cycle....

Grrr...this is so unfair and I am sooooooooooo fed up!

Hope all is well with you..

love Honeypot (Becky!)


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Becky,

I'm so sorry things haven't worked for you again. I can't beleive the strangth it must take to be looking straight ahead to cycle 10! Did Mr R have any answers after the last cycle? Do you think they'll try anything differently?

DG and I are up at the clinic on Thursday afternoon for my scan to check for PCOS and a nurse consult to arrange all the dates, drugs, etc! Must be getting serious now!

Keri -x-


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Becky am so sorry  have sent you a pm!!

cassis how are you bearing up?? kepp in contact when you can 

Hi to everyone else..........bit quiet on here 

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Becky, I'm so sorry :-(


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh Becky

I'm so so sorry, your so strong and I really admire you  

Jo
xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

So sorry to hear your news, Becky.  Your strength and determination is absolutely amazing; here's hoping that you can find a little bit more to continue with your journey.

Sending you lots of  
Katy x


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

As we're up on thursday afternoon for a scan and consult minus either of our little people where would you lovely ladies recommend for lunch beforehand thats either easy walking distance of clinic or easy to park at? Don't get the chance very often to be ladies who lunch and we'd like to make sure we get all our questions together before going in.

Keri -x-


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Keri, 

I'd recommend that you park at the clinic (before, after, whatever) as it's free, and walk into town from there.  If you turn left onto St John's Road, fork left at the mini-roundabout and down the hill I'd make a couple of  recommendations, both of which are no more than 10 mins walk:

(1) Palio, an Italian restaurant just on the left.  We're off there tomorrow night.  Mixture of pizza, pasta, and also more traditional Italian main courses.

(2) Walk another five minutes down the hill, keeping straight on past Tesco on the right, and when you get to the zebra crossing you will see a big clock on the right.  Just in the little square there ("Five Ways") you'll see Le Petit Blanc.  This is traditional french bistro style.  Although the a la carte can cost a bit they do a very good set lunch for £11.50.  Also a very stylish place for "ladies who lunch".

Have fun, Katy x


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I hope everyone is well, I'm sorry for your BFN Becky  , Take some time out to grieve with you DH.  

I hope you are bearing up OK Cassis, do you have any thoughts of your outcome?

Katy congratulations on hearing your babies heartbeat, I bet it feels much more realistic now.

Lizzylou I hope you are enjoying the Easter holidays and making the most of putting you feet up.


Well I finanally went back to work at the weekend, I was a bit nervous after having so much time of but it was like I had never been away. I'm going to Calgary tomorrow for a couple of days, looking fwd to some time away from everthing to be honest.  
I also went and bought myself some beautiful rose quartz for my bedroom and a small one to carry with me all the time 
(I'll try anything!)

take care everyone 
Sarah xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Katy, that Italian place was nice, though in the end it was a very late lunch as our appt was brought forward to 1, but then they ran late... we got in  there at about 4 for some food so it was quite a long day after I'd driven from London, picked up Keri and got over to SEFC.

The scan went fine, no PCOS there. The little paper toga was very fetching I thought.

We came away with our BCPs and our dates, and start the pill today. Help! It's happening!

Baseline scans are May 3rd.

My DP called my haematologist and 'fessed up and as I'm not supposed to take HRT since my Deep vein Thrombosis, I'm on heparin from now on. I worked out that's 56 injections before I get to do the pregnancy test, even. That's about twice as many needled as Keri. And they STING! 

But I know she has the worst of it, really, as she hates needles.

Ah well. 24 days of BCP. That's the calm before the storm I suppose!


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

PAGE 2 GIRLS!!! .........WHATS GOING ON


Hope everyone is ok, Cassis really hope you ok, drop us a line to let us know how you are doing, I really hope all is well, I have been thinking of you 

It is very quiet on here, must be due to all the lovely sunshine!!!

I have the big scan today, am quite excited but a wee bit nervous, i really hope both babies are ok!!!


Take care evryone and hope to hear from you soon

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Good luck with your scan today, Lizzylou!!!! Let us know how you get on. 

Lou xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi all, how is everybody? Good luck with the scan Lizzy

xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Good luck, Lizzylou - do let us know how you get on.

I've just been to the doctor's for my first midwife appointment ... except that I got the wrong day and it's tomorrow afternoon.  DOH!!!  A few days off work and my brain has gone to complete mush.  At least I'm off work for two days after Easter and don't have to change anything there.

Katy x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi girls

Just a quick message to say that all was well with the scan today!!! PHEW!!!!

We asked them to confirm the sex and it looks like its def two litttle girls (poor DH ) we are really pleased!!!  DH said that he will start to build his kennel tomoro  oh well at least the cat is male.......they can live out there together  

Hope all is well with everyone, good luck tom katy!!  

Drownedgirl how are you?

Lou are you enjoying the hols? What lovely weather!!! I am dreading going back!!! 
thanks to everyone who wished me luck 4 today it means a lot!!!

Lizzylou


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi girls

Just popped on here to see how you are all doing.  I've been really busy with work and have been too tired to log on when I get home.  Sorry to have been absent for so long.

LizzyLou - great to hear that your scan went so well today.  How wonderful, two little girls.  Atleast you know for sure now so you can get choosing names and preparing!  I am sure they are growing nicely and you are just going to have a very tidy bump - either that or it will all appear at once!  It must have put your mind at rest though.

Drownedgirl /Hobbsey - so glad to hear that you have the go ahead and your baseline scan booked - 3rd May will come around so quickly!

Sarah - hope you are enjoying being back at work.  Enjoy Calgary!

Cassis - thinking of you sweetie.  Wishing you lots of   .  

Katy - good luck for TOMORROW!! I hope it all goes well for you.

Becky - sorry to hear of your BFN  .  Gosh - on with number 10 straight away - you are so strong!

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you are all doing OK.  Its been very quiet on here - hope you are all enjoying the sunshire.

Love H xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Lizzylou: glad to hear everything went OK with your scan.  I'm sure that DH will get used to being in a house full of women - it might be you having to watch out, just in case they become Daddy's girls and sweet-talk him the whole time.  

Best wishes to you all, and hope you're enjoying lots of chocolate from Easter.  I was really scoffing mine earlier  

Katy x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Ooh, Lizzy - two girls!

Katy,  good luck.

Actually, our baseline is 2nd May not 3rd, even sooner than I thought.

Saw my haemo today who was very supportive and will prescribe be clexane to see me through. He said to start aspirin as well.

I am starting to get excited now. I have the pack of BCP, and when it's finished we are starting properly. Only 19 tablets left! 

I am mostly off work this week, then my schedule is: 

Saturday visit KF whose hubby is going to service my car 

wc 16th April work 3 days, tidy up the close of the financial year 

wc 23rd April ditto, night away in hotel courtesy of work followed by my birthday at the weekend. Stop BCP 

wc 30th April baseline scan 

wc 6th May follow up scan x 2 

wc 13th May ER/ET (and I start two weeks leave) 

It's SOO close now!


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Good morning girls,

Back from Calgary yesterday, Had a lovely time away although the time difference was a huge struggle.  I'm just waiting for   to arrive, then I can start the ball rolling and have my bloods screened.

Lizzylou that is great news on your scan, I'm so pleased for you    Hope you have enjoyed the school holidays, the sun really was shinning on you and Wheez.

Katy hope all was good at your scan today having lots of    for you.

Helen how are you? Any further with your next treatment plan?

Cassis we are all waiting anxiously for your results I hope everything is OK 

Take care everyone  
Sarah x


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello!

I just want to say a big thank you to all of you for thinking of me - am afraid we got a BFN - feel very sad about it all right now.

Take care.

Cassis x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

So sorry to hear your news, Cassis.  

There's no magic remedy, and right now nothing will seem much comfort to you. Take some time out to recover, and make sure you and DH have plenty of time to yourselves.  With some time and the love you have for each other, I'm sure you'll gradually find a way through.

Thinking of you, Katy x


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

Cassis I'm so sorry. I feel its so unfair when you girls go through so much only to get a bfn at the end. Thinking of you

Keri -x-


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh, I'm so sorry. It's not fair. You're in my thoughts Cassis.

xx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Cassis, 

That is really sad news   I'm so sorry x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi

Cassis I am so very sorry!!! Its so unfair!!! 
I have received your pm and will ansa very soon. I have had my friend and her kids here and it was a nightmare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I  am v busy at the mo but just wanted you to know that i am thinking of you and will ansa your Qs soon

take care and keep your chn up!!! Never lose faith!!!
xxx

Lizzyloux


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Cassis - I'm so sorry about your result, it is so unfair, were all thinking of you  

Love and hugs to everyone else!

Jo
xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Thought I'd make a post as we're slipping down page 2!

A quick "hello" to everyone - have a good weekend and enjoy the sunny weather.  I have my nuchal scan and midwife booking-in appointment on Wednesday next week, so I'll update afterwards.

Katy x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

good luck katy I cannot believe where the time has gone!!!!

It is very quiet on here I hope everyone is ok? I guess we are all either busy working or enjoying the sunshine!! 

Take care 

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi girls. Can I pick your brains... about an acupuncturist in Tunbridge Wells itself?

Thanks!

xx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Morning Girls,

Just to update you all, I had my FSH tested on Mon and the results came back fine, so I'm booked in on Wed for nine other blood tests to be screened for egg sharing. If all those tests are OK it's just a matter of waiting for a matching donor recipient. 
DH and I have been really bogged down fitting our new kitchen, Can't believe how long it's taking! But it will look fab eventually. 

Hope you are all enjoying the glorious weather, just hope it lasts.

Good luck with you scan on wed Katy.

Drowned girl I haven't ventured down the acupuncture route yet so I'm afraid I can't help.

Sarah xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Drowned girl - I'd ask at the clinic about acupuncture in TW.  I haven't had any done myself, but I know that SEFC are quite open-minded about it and I'm sure could give you a couple of names.  I'll ask some friends (I live in TW) but this may take a few days etc.  Good luck with everything - I've been reading your blog and hobbesy's too, and I am so humbled by what you're both putting yourselves through.

Sarah: Glad to hear that you're OK for egg-sharing.  Again, it's an amazing thing to take on and so incredibly generous to be prepared to make such a wonderful gift to someone who needs donor eggs.

"Hi" to the rest of you, and hope you're having a peaceful and relaxing weekend.

Katy x


----------



## honeypot (Mar 4, 2007)

Well here I am on the dreaded 2 ww for the 10th time...that is almost 4 and a half months...grrr..better be worth it....

Hope everyone is doing well and boy is the time flying this year..Katy fab that you are almost 12 weeks gone now.

Who is going to come along to the first meeting on the 16th May?..I will be there ..

Speak soon and good luck everyone....we need lots of BFP's

Am I the only one on the 2ww?

love Honeypot


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow, is it really 2ww time again for you? I can't beleive the strength it must take to keep going like this. I couldn't be hoping any harder for a positive for you, just from when we met at the clinic you came across as such a lovely person (everyone since has just hid behind their magazines lol)

Won't be long before we're on our own 2ww, but not just yet. We're both on the pill at the moment (and both putting on weight, anyone else found this!?!), and have our baseline scans and injection start date on Wednesday 2nd. So not long now at all!

Anyone got any favourite tips for the injections? I couldn't be dreading them more if I tried.

Also as I forgot to ring the clinic today. When they say stop taking the pill on the 29th, do they mean after you've taken the one on the 29th or not? hmmmm

Only other news is that now I've got the blogging bug, I have two. There are various directories around, collating news, blogs and weblinks on particular fertility subjects, but couldn't find any from the perspective of egg donors, so started my own http://eggdonation.wordpress.com . Will be nice to leave something useful behind for others when this is all finished

Keri -x-

/links


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Just a quick "hello" to everyone and, as promised, an update following my scan today.

Everything is fine!  What was most gratifying of all was to be told that I'm now "normal" - in terms of risks over the baby, size, growth, my body etc.  I did cry a little as it was rather emotional.  The baby looks amazing - we even had a little wave!

Also had my booking-in with the midwife, so I guess that being pregnant is now "official".  It's still sinking in though - I can hardly believe it.  Looking forward to being able to tell friends over the weekend.

Best wishes, Katy x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Katy that is fab news, I am not sure that it ever sinks in tho!!!


I hope everyone is ok? Am getting a little worried that we have not heard? Cassis did i pm you i cant remember, if not can you let me know i am a right scatter brain (as you all know!!)

hope we are all enjoying the sunny weather, its def good for the soul!!!(and for playground duty too )

Take care everyone and am thinking of you guiys always

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Quick hi from me!  

Honeypot - good luck on this 2ww   I really hope this is the 'one' for you

Sarah - good luck with the egg-sharing and all those blood tests - are you staying at SEFC for this?

Katy - What lovely news about your scan and really revel in telling all your friends over the weekend - at least that's one major hurdle passed although, I'm sure as Lizzylou says, it's hard not to worry. Did you get a nice clear piccie?

Lizzylou & Jo - How are you expectant ladies - hope those bumps are growing nicely!! Are you finishing work at the end of term 6 or earlier, Lizzylou? Remember to take it easy.

Good luck to Drownedgirl and Hobbesy - really ready for the 'off' now. I'm afraid I don't know of a T Wells acupuncturist, only Renate in Sevenoaks/Meopham. There's a website - British Acupuncture Council - I think, that you could google to find a recommended one. Don't worry about the injections - they are not bad at all and nothing like normal injections in your arm. In fact, if the pill has put on a few pounds, all the better, as it's good to have a good bit of tummy flab to stick it in  

Lou x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Lou and Lizzylou,

Good to hear you're OK.  This thread seems to have gone rather quiet in the last couple of weeks.  I do have pictures: some a bit grainy but one is really good.  I've started to tell a few friends at work, now that we've passed the 12-week mark: it is SOOO weird.  One of our (male) directors burst into tears - bless!  

Have good weekends all of you, Katy x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Guys

lovely to hear from you lou how are you? not sure when i will finish would love to stay near to the end, gonna ask docs advice today!

Glad the scan went well katy.

good luck honeypot i have everything crossed for you   

well i was really sick again last night  and have been feeling really rough all this week, the afternoons are really tiring but at least my class are being well behaved!! i have taken today off as just could not face going in, i hate doing it but i have to think of what is most important now and again!!!

good luck to drownedgirl and hobbsey

hope everyone else is ok

lizzylou
x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi all, sorry I have been awol. I have been lurking from time to time. I will try to catch up properly. 

Hobbesy and I are about to stop our BCP and go for baseline scans on Weds. Estimated ER/ET wc 14th may.

I have been feeling very weepy and bloated, headachy for the last 2w and not sure if it's the BCP, or anxiety that the DE IVF will fail.

I saw my acu Friday and she said this was all symptoms of problems with the liver, and did my treatment... I felt so much better afterwards. I'm seeing her weekly now, and have found a local acu  for treatments before and after ET.

I am struggling generallly not to feel too sad and worried. I seem to have lost my previous optimism. I'm sure it's a protective thing.

It's my 42nd birthday tomorrow.


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Drownedgirl: Just wanted to wish you a very  for tomorrow.  Great to have it at the weekend, and the weather is wonderful at the moment.

Katy x


----------



## honeypot (Mar 4, 2007)

Four reasons for my post...

Firstly to bump it to the top!

Secondly to say hello to you all

Thirdly ..cause could do with some PMA...the 4th is looming and I have cramps in a big way..I have had them the last week but no bleeding yet! Have nothing that suggests it has worked and nothing to suggest it hasnt..no dizzy spells..no cravings..no smell changes..no pmt..but I am tired and very very hungry! Anyhow the answer will be revealed in under a weeks time now...so send lots of sticky vibes

Fourthly and lastly...

I need to get a sense of numbers for the first meet up on the 16th May at the clinic..is anyone coming?? Or will dh and I be all alone drinking cocoa with Micheal..comparing socks...and talking  naked running!!

Chat later...off to pick my puppy Mavis...she is a Golden Retriever and will be a mate to my 4 year old Burt!!

Honey pot xx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Drowned girl  Got everything crossed for you and Keri. 
Ive been told that a match has been found   So as long as all my blood tests come back ok we may be heading for a baseline scan around about the 24th.

Honeypot, please keep those    I really am hoping for you. I am working on the 16th I'm afraid but will try to make the nxt meeting.

Sarah x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Honeypot,

Wishing you lots of luck and here's PMA to help you along the way.
         

As to the 16th I was a little unsure whether it would be appropriate for me to join you, as I am now pregnant. If it would upset people currently going through treatment or who have just had a BFN then obviously I would keep away. If it would help remind people that it can work then happy to join you - your shout. I've kept the date free and I live just along the road from the clinic, so no excuses for being late!

Look forward to hearing from you, Katy x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi

Congrats sarah i hope all goes well this time!! I have everythign crossed  
Honeypot lets hope this is the ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tiredness and hunger are v v good signs so lets keep positive!!    I really hope it works for you!!!

I was gonna ask about the 16th what is it all about? who is arranging it and who will be there etc etc? i would also feel a bit weird turning up as i am pg too would it be appropriate?? Are hubbies welcome too??

Katy how are you are you feeling well, i have been hit by the bloody sickness again and the tiredness too thank goodness the kids are on their best behaviour at the mo 


Take care all

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honeypot (Mar 4, 2007)

GIRLS....

AF has arrived so my 10th BFN!!! Going to call the clinic tomorrow and see where we go from here...need to have a cry and a bit of time before I come back to your messages re the meet up on 16th!!

I am just fed up to the limit now and there must be something else wrong!! Grrrrrr....just so angry with the whole having a baby thing...really think I may be reaching my limit...and may stick to fur babies.

love honeypot


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

Honeypot I am so sorry,

Its not fair that you should have to keep going through this again and again. And, I can imagine there's a part of you thats even more frustrated because you know its worked once, even if that ended sadly too. 

Was about to say we will be at the clinic tomorow if you were calling in, but just reread to see you were phoning. Besides I always have the little lady in tow which I'm sure is the last thing you need right now.

Take your time to grieve and decide what is the right next step for you. I hope MrR has a few answers too

Keri -x-

ps. As for the 16th. We have EC approx that day so I'll probably be a little worse for wear. Hope you get a good response to it though


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Honeypot, I'm sorry. You must be feeling really upset.

Meets in TW are no good for me, as I live miles and miles away.

x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Honeypot,

I am so sorry to hear your news.  Take some time out to recover (both physically and emotionally) and make sure that you and DH spend time together to think things through.  

Katy x


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Honeypot

I am sorry to hear your news about your BFN.  Lots of hugs....

I was planning to come along on the 16th... so at worst it will be you, me and Michael...

I am going to have another ICSI cycle in June, and am dreading getting back on the treadmill again.

Hi to everyone else....

Dobby


----------



## honeypot (Mar 4, 2007)

Boy did I cry...I have never cried like it..I think all 10 cycles came out in one!! I have to say that I do feel better but a bit concerned where we go from here. I feel comfortable taking a break although we all know how addictive this is and I am eaning myself off it! We are going to get the new puppy this weekend and then we have a nice holiday to look forward to in July...then we will if we are ready go again when we get back ..but waiting to hear about a follow up appointment.

I spoke with the clinic today about the support group and mentioned that a few pg girlies are keen to come and suggested perhaps a different support group for you..as I know and understand having been there myself if only for the 9 weeks how scary this all is for you and also how different it is from your friends who conceive naturally. The support group is geared towards us going through treatment really and will be focusing on options to become parents and even be child free..the clinic are happy for us to invite other parties in depending on demand..ie..adoption agencies and other bits and bobs. 

Dobby I am looking forward to meeting you ...as you said ..at least there will be the 4 of us!! 

I will update you will any more bits when I hear the outcome from the clinic about the second support group..

take care

Honeypot


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi all. Hobbesy and I were at the clinic today. Long day for me as I drove from London to Ashford to T Wells to Ashford to London.  And as I haven't bled yet, I am booked for a return trip (just me, so the London/T Wells bit) on Friday at 8.10am.

If all is well, we start drugs Fri, which means Hobbesy will start her stims on May 5th - the day we conceived little DG, 5 years ago!! Hope that's good karma.


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi hope you all ok sorry not been on for a while ut been busy setting bussiness up this meet on the 16th whats it about and is it to lae for me to book or it and if not how do i go about it thanks i got to contact doc to see were i go next iv got another frend willing to donate plus my friend thats already done it for me twice but am not sure what to do maybe doc could help me sort things through take care every one sharon


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

gosh every one must be realy busy at the moment hope every one ok


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes, we're fine, off to SEFC this am for Hobbesy's first check since she started stims.. how is everybody else?


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

Bloody hell! After only 4 days on stims at only 150iu or puregon they brought me in for a scan and guess how many follicles there are?

32!!

I've been brought down to 100iu for now and may even go lower. Next scan is Friday, and egg collection could be as soon as Monday! They're going to try and slow things down though as they're very concerned about hyperstimulation, and worst case scenario is they'll have to abandon the cycle, but at this stage we're still going ahead. Wish us luck, and send my ovaries chill out signals!

Keri -x-


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Please don't explode!


----------



## totters (May 13, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Hope I am not intruding but a couple of you gals referred me to this link as I am also having treatment at the SEFC with the lovely Michael and its nice to chat to ladies who go to the same clinic.

We started last year around Oct having found out that dear hubby (who is now flat out on the sofa snoring after a late lunch ) had a low count. Our first try gave us a BFP and were so thrilled but lost it after 10 days which was a major crash for over. Tried again in March but by follies overstimulated with a low does of 50 iu Puregon on alternate days so I had a few aspirated before the basting and then got a BFN. So we are on our 3 rd try now and yet again my follies went party time (with an even lower dose again) and ended up with 8 biggies so 5 had to be aspirated before the basting last Fri -  am on day 3 of the 2WW - so far so good but am distancing myself a bit from getting to   as it sure hurts when it don't work . The good news that DH count is getting better each time and is now nearly normal at 19 - so he is pleased as punch with that. And has now promised by pain of death to give up smoking which he is finding so hard. 

Anyhow, enough of my babbling - all keep well and speak soon

t x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Totters, welcome.

It's been very quiet here! Wish us luck for EC today

xx


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Good luckto you both with EC today. I hope it goes well for you and you get good results

Sarah x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Very best wishes to hobbsey and drownedgirl - I'll be thinking of you both.  Do post an update as and when you're able to.

Katy x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Just got in and hopped straight into bed with my laptop. I just need some time to regain my composure. DP is running me a bath.I found the ER really harrowing.  After Mr DG had done his “bit” he looked after KF’s 2 children (DS4, DD, 1) at a nearby country house/garden. Hobbesy ’s DH was with us to take care of her pre and post sedation as she gets very weepy, especially at the venflon, given that she hates needles! So I joined them in the procedure room when she was pretty much out, by all accounts she was very upset as she went under.

I found it really harrowing. I could see she wasn’t in much pain, but she looked so vulnerable lying there. The doctor was very quick and drained every follicle very swiftly. He said as there was no free fluid in the abdomen, it is a good sign that she won’t get OHSS too badly (hope he’s right)

After it was all done (the embryologist was having trouble keeping up with the tubes and the whole thing took about 45m) she was transferred to a wheelchair… unfortunately she then passed out as she was being wheeled through the doorway to the rest area and had to be put on oxygen and laid flat for a while before she came round from that.

The last I saw of her she was in a lot of pain and being driven away gingerly by her DH. The good thing was her DS and DD were fast asleep by then after an energetic day with my DP.

So I feel pretty rotten and I just hope she doesn’t deteriorate as OHSS hits as I feel bad enough already. Apparently it comes on 2-3 days after ER so she will come back to the clinic alongside me on Saturday (ET) day for a scan and check. 

Gosh. I am very exhausted and tearful. I will need the next two days to gear up for my part in things, and to be honest, I’m not much bothered at the moment about what the eggs are up to. I’m just feeling the burden of having someone close to me go through that on my behalf.

Oh: there were 36 eggs. We find out tomorrow how many fertilised. Half of any embryos will be frozen right away, if a decent number.

I’m sure by eleven am tomorrow I’ll be back on the horse and desperate for a progress report. Right now, I think I’m just going to have a little cry.


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Drownedgirl

Lots and lots of hugs to you and Hobbesy.  I am sure it is almost more horrid for anyone (be it partner or recipent like you) to see someone go through ER, but having been through it twice I would do it again like a shot - and although DH says I was in pain, and I can remember it hurting, the sedative means frankly I couldn't have cared less if they sawed my leg off let alone anything else.... you perceive it differently and it for me was nowhere near as bad as it may seem to someone who was watching me, which is why I think it is probably harder on those that witness it than those who go through it.

I think that Hobbesy is an amazing person to do what she is for you - and I am sure she will not regret doing this at all...... hopefully like me, the sedative will mean she drifts through the next 24 hours and can't really remember much about it.

I will keep all my fingers and toes crossed for you both, and wish you both the most enormous amount of luck possible.

Dobby


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

drownedgirl and Hobbesy,

Sending you both my very best wishes; everything is crossed to wish you well for some good news from the embryologist later this morning, and for ET to go smoothly on Saturday.  From what my DH said after egg collection I think that Dobby is absolutely right in saying that it is worse for the person looking on than for the one having it done.  I know that Hobbesy will have first class care from the clinic, and very careful monitoring for any signs of OHSS.  

I had EC on a Wednesday and ET on a Saturday, so here's hoping my good luck passes on to you both.  

Katy x


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi everyone,

News from my bed is that 30 out of the 36 eggs have fertilised! How good is that!

I'm feeling very battered bruised and sicky, but its all worth it. At least I'm not looking at an et on Saturday, that would be a daunting thought at this point. I just have to get better and keep the ohss at bay. I'm drinking ladies, I'm drinking! I don't know if I'm quite this sore because of the really high number of eggs. Mr R and Kay (and of course my dh and dg) looked after me beautifully, when I got a bit teary they were so lovely to me.

Will catch up with everyone when I'm a little more human

Keri -x-


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I was at the library when the clinic called my mobile and had such a rush of adrenaline I had to go outside and sit on the steps to get the report. 

As Hobbesy said, 30 out of the 36 fertilised . And look very good quality she said. More than they'd expect ...60% would have been 22 I think 

They'll update us tomorrow. 
Fiona said she will freeze all but 8 today. 
And maybe freeze again later if there are spare 3 day embryos

Things look really positive. And the good thing about Hobbesy being called back to the clinic on Sturday to be checked, is she can be there for ET!


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Great news on getting all those eggs, and even more so on the fertilisation rate.  Will be thinking of you both on Saturday.

Katy x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Hobbesy & Drownedgirl - WOW, 30 eggies fertilised thats fantastic!!!   DG I can totally understand why you were so upset for Hobbesy, when you care for someone any kind of procedure is upsetting. Hobbesy, you are a very very special lady and a wonderful friend to DG, I truly hope you both get the results you so want.  

Totters - Good luck for your TWW, sending you lots and lots of positive  

This board has gone so quiet, where is everyone?? 

Not a lot to report from me really, still plodding on, the SPD is getting worse   Baby is moving loads now and its such a weird feeling but lovely all the same! Only 12 weeks to go!!! 

Love and hugs to everyone else!

Jo
xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

The latest update is:

They froze 22 at 2-cell.

From the remaining 8, 4 are 4 cell grade 1, 2 are 4 cell grade 2, and 2 are 2 cell grade 1 or2

I  think that's quite good, and Fiona said that they were already dividing yesterday quite quickly, which is a good sign, and also the 4 best ones look "lovely" 

So that's all looking amazingly good.

Hobbesy is still feeling pretty rough, she'll be back at the clinic tomorrow while I have ET, and will get another scan herself then. 

I spent the morning having an aromatherapy massage, then picked up DS from nursery and we had lunch together and met an old friend of his from his old nursery, with his mum, who I like a lot. So had a natter.

Bought a new mop so I can finish my cleaning preparation before I take to my bed.

The rain of the last few days has gone, it's very warm and sunny now. We'll be heading out to swimming pool soon.  I feel rather guilty I'm so well and relaxed while H is feeling so rotten, but I suppose that's my part of the deal, sacred vessel and all that. Need to be in a good state to nurture our precious embryos.


----------



## Eliza41 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Hobbesy & Drownedgirl 

Have just been reading all your posts.

Wishing you loads of luck.

Eliza


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi all, we were at the clinic today. Hobbesy is doing Ok. not got serious OHSS though her tummy is bulging a lot still. She looked more her usual gorgeous self which was a relief.

I took delivery of two lovely 8-cell embryos, just a whisker off grade 1, and Fiona said she'd junk one but freeze 5 that were at 6-cell for us.

Now we wait!  AARGGH!


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry I've not been about for a long while - been having a bit of a break from it all and work has been crazy (Foundation Stage moderation - Lizzylou'll know what I mean!!) Just wanted to wish drownedgirl all the very best for the next two weeks - I'll have my fingers and toes crossed for you     Your embies sound amazing and it's great news that you've got some to freeze. Hobbesy, I hope that you're feeling a bit better now after that bumper crop   I felt pretty swollen and sore after 18 eggs, let alone that number!

Love to Lizzylou, Katy and Jo - hope that the pregnancies are progressing well, girls, and you're all in good health. Good luck also to Dobby as you look to start again and to Sarah - I think you were looking in to eggshare next?

I probably won't be about much from now on as I've decided to go up to London for my next treatment, to the Lister. Having said that, I'll definitely pop on from time to time to see how you're all getting on and to hear your news. Sending you all loads of babydust and here's hoping all our dreams come true!!


Love Lou x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Lou, good luck at the Lister?

How is everybody? Hobbesy has had a relapse and is feeling very poorly, according to Mr H


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Drownedgirl: Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world on your 2WW, and make sure you take things easy.  Although I don't look at this board much at the moment, I will be keeping an eye on things to see how you're getting on.  Here's lots of positive vibes to help things along     .

Keri: Sending you my very best wishes for a speedy recovery.  

Lou: Good luck for starting your new round of treatment at the Lister.  Here's hoping that a change of scenery will make the difference!  By the sounds of things you've had a very busy term, but I guess that with the half-term break coming up you'll have a chance to recharge your batteries.  

A quick update you on how I'm doing.  Everything seems fine.  I see the midwife again next week (which will be 17 weeks) and I'm booked for my 20-week scan in the middle of June.  Not much else to say really.  We've told everyone our news now, which has been great fun.  Am busy making plans for leaving work - being a senior manager they were anxious to get things moving, so the internal job advert comes out tomorrow!  It was very weird writing the ad!!!  

After not doing anything for nearly 3 months I'm now back at the gym 3 times a week.  Have discussed it with my midwife, and have had a special pregnancy programme put together for me by a personal trainer.  In fact it's the same person that trains Mr R for his marathon running, so I'm definitely in safe hands.

Katy x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi all 

I know it’s been a very long time but I wanted to come back & check how you all are, I sorry to read of the bfn but so pleased t learn that lizzylou, Jo & Katy are doing well with their pregnancy & have my fingers crossed for you’s on the 2ww, 

Have to admit time away has been a wonderful thing for me & dh, we had planned on having treatment at Canterbury but when the initial appointments were due we just couldn’t bring ourselves to go thought with it, sadly as I had such a traumatic cycle last time this has had such a massive impacted on our future and I have to say that I don’t think I will ever have ivf again, 

If this means living childless I am prepared for that,  can’t express how I feel to have that weight of trying for a baby of my shoulders me & Dh have decided never to have any further treatment but maybe in the future we may look into adoption but hard to say, 
I have started a small pet food / mirco chipping  business which is doing ok, and we are going out more and even getting drunk ! 

I finally feel human If that makes sense, 
The reason for my post is just to let you all know that I am ok, more than ok, I never knew my rollercoaster journey would end so soon but feel really humbled & blessed with the life I have, 

I wish each & everyone of you all the very best and hope your dreams will come true 
One day soon ! 
    
Lots of love 
Sara xxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Can I pick your brains please ladies?

I've gone from no real symptoms, to feeling quite tender and crampy. 

Is this a good sign, a bad sign, or a response to the progesterone? I've been on progesterone for a week already, after all...


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi drownedgirl  

It is the effect of the progesterone.... I had really bad period pains - literally as if my period was about to start until I was at least 16 weeks pregnant and worried about it like mad, but was told firmly by Mr R that it is the effect of the progesterone increasing blood supply to the uterus and is completely normal.

If you are anything like me, the next thing you will get is very sore breasts - also from the progesterone I'm afraid.

These symptoms are a good thing though, as they mean the progesterone is doing its job...

Best wishes - I hated the 2ww bit most out of everything in the IVF process, and am dreading going through it again next month.  I know I have said this before on this board, but someone told me that the 2ww should be a time where you consider yourself PUPO...'pregnant until proved otherwise' because that makes the wait easier to handle.  I did this in my second ICSI cycle which was a BFP... and it did help to some extent.  Though I expect with a 12 week old daughter I am going to be far to busy to notice how slowly the 2ww always seems to go, this time round!

Dobby


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

It is quiet on here?

What has happened.... I come back and everyone goes!!!      

Looks like I am starting a cycle next week  


Hope everyone is OK.... particularly drownedgirl and Hobbsey


Dobby


----------



## honeypot (Mar 4, 2007)

Well I might be joining you Dobby...I am having my baseline on Friday and if all is fine I will start straightaway...nothing like living life in the fast lane. We were so certain that we were taking a break..but then one month later we are back at it again..what an addictive lifestyle we lead!! Give me the drugs!!! lol lol
So lets hear it for cycle 11!!! Soon I will be recruiting a surrogate!..or at the very least looking for some newer fresher eggs. If only you could buy them at Tescos..mine must be the smashed up out of date box thats fallen to the back of the shelf!

Take care

love Honey Pot...

Oh yeah..we need people to come along to the group in July as the May group was cancelled..so please try and come along.


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Honeypot and Dobby: Just wanted to wish you lots of luck as you start back on treatment.  Hello to everyone else; hope you're all keeping well.

Katy x


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello Girls, Sorry I haven't been around much. I haven't really got an excuse .

Hope you are still enjoying being pregnant Katy, I bet it's nice getting back to the gym.

Me and DH have decided to go down the Egg Share route and I had my baseline on Mon, Injections have not been to bad and due back at SEFC Mon for my next scan. I'm so pleased that the ball has started rolling again and it looks like a few of us are all at a similar stage.

Hobbesy & Drownedgirl I hope it is all going well, I have everything crossed for you and sending you lots of 

Take Care all

Sarah x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Sarah: Very best wishes to you for your new round of treatment.  Looks like I'll have to check this page more often now that there's three of you just starting treatment.  Sending lots of   to you, Dobby and honeypot.

Special best wishes to drownedgirl as test day approaches.  I'm thinking of you and hobbesy a lot, and praying that you get the result you so richly deserve.  I told DH about your situation the other evening and he was so amazed by the commitment and strength of character that you must have to have chosen this journey.  

Katy x


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sarah, Dobby and Honeypot how great you're all starting around the same time! Gives you much better odds of a friendly face in the waiting room at least  

I didn't realise I hadn't come back on this section of the forums with an update from me. On egg transfer day I went in for a scan too, I was very uncomfy and looked at least 6 months pregnant but there was no free fluid, just my jumbo ovaries, etc. That night I suddenly felt much worse and by the monday was no better. I had to ring in to the clinic to give some information for a form anyway so mentioned I was feeling crappy. Kay rang back and said Mr R wanted em back for a scan on the Tuesday. Turns out, at this point there was fluid and a fair bit of it, not disaster time or anything but it was affecting my breathing, etc so as I live over an hour away Mr R decided to take me straight in and drain fluid from me. They only do 2-3 a year apparently. Its fairly similar to EC, with the same needle, done vaginally, only there's no sedation! Details are on my blog but not sure I can bare to share them again.

It worked though, they took 23 bottles out of me, and from the next day I was soooo much better. I could get a full lungful of air, etc. And, that was with some fluid left in there. Day on day I've been improving. Can't quite fit into my jeans again, but we're almost there.

Now for the not so good bit. Test date is tomorrow but dg has been testing since Monday, and so far we have nothing but BFN. I know I've read of others not getting the bfp til their test date but I think she's struggling now to keep hold of any hope.

She's trying to look forward to starting again asap with the frosties (all 27 of them!). But, as they had to be transferred to Chelsea and Westminster for storage they may insist on a 6 month quarantine period. I really do hope not.

I'm hanging on to that last bit of hope for tomorrow before I really accept it, but please spare a thought for DG today as I know she is thinking the worst and it could well be true.

Keri -x-


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Just read Hobbesy's post and wanted to say how sorry I am to hear that it was a BFN, drownedgirl   especially after the pair of you have been through such a lot. I just really hope that you have much better luck with those frosties   and that Hobbesy, you are feeling much better now,

Lou x


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Hobbsey and Drownedgirl I am so sad to see your BFN   
But it seems you are not defeated and ready for your    to be put back in the warm. The very best of luck to you. 

Dobby I hope the injections are still going OK for you, they really aren't the nicest thing we have to endure. I have lots of little bruises on my thighs  

Honeypot what stage are you at?

I am in for egg collection today and I am very anxious this time because I did so well under sedation the last time. I am having a bit of a panic that it wont work this time and the pain scares me senseless.

Sarah x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Gosh, your stimming went quickly Sarah!  Here's hoping you had a successful and pain-free EC today.  Look forward to hearing how you got one at some point over the next day or two.

Take care, and keep drinking the water!

Katy x


----------



## honeypot (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello

well I have now finished the drugs..had scan today to see if I  have responded..not alot going on..one maybe 2 on my right and nothing on my left..so bit down about that. 

I guess that I am so scared of having yet another BFN..but I am trying to keep positive. 

Having a tough time at work as now 2 people are pregnant and 2 others are trying ..there are only 8 of us there!
I am waiting for an annoucement at any time. I have kept this cycle quiet from my work as I am fed up with their 'advice' about what is best for me..ie..just relax and it will just happen! say no more.

Off now to sort out my new fur baby 'moo moo Mavis' my 12 week retriever puppy!

Good luck DG on the frosties and Sarah on the treatment.

love Honeypot...


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi everyone....

Saracutekitten...yep, I too have a patchwork quilt of bruises!  Scan on Monday to see if anything is happening.  Doesn't feel like it actually,  I feel very different from my last cycle.

DG/Hobbsey hope everything is well with you and your plans for your frostie cycle are in progress

Honeypot best wishes.....

Dobby


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

On EC day we had 22 eggs, this meant that DH and I kept 11 as we are egg sharing.  I thought this was great news because 11 eggs is quite satisfactory, But when the embryologist called only 6 had fertilised.  I'm feeling really down about this and am worried the quality isn't going to be as good last my 1st attempt and that resulted in a BFN.  I know we only need 2 great ones but it is still a worry  

Anyway we are back in tomorrow so will have my fingers crossed we have a couple of beauties.

Sarah x


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Saracutekitten....

Don't be disheartened at 6 fertilised embies.... we only had four both our ICSI cycles, and two implanted last time.  Admittedly we lost one of the twins at 9 weeks, but the other is screaming her head off at her father in the other room (and boy can she scream!!!)!!!

I have lurked around these boards for a couple of years now, and it never ceases to reassure me (given that 4 is probably all I will ever have, if that!!!) how many people get BFPs with only a few embies.

Very best wishes and lots of luck to you for tomorrow.

I am back for my follow up scan tommorow after a week of stimms , so if you see someone with a very young baby in the waiting room - that will probably be me!!

Dobby


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Honeypot: Don't be too disappointed as the stims can take time to build up.  With my last cycle things moved very slowly for the first 7-8 days and I felt really downhearted.  At the 9-day scan there was a bit more progress, but at the 11-day scan there had been loads of growth, both in terms of number of follicles and size.  Look after yourself and make sure you're eating plenty of protein and drinking milk.

Dobby: Good luck with the update scan today - fingers crossed things are starting to develop.  I'm so impressed that you're starting your next cycle so soon after giving birth.  I guess I may have to consider doing similar: I'll be 39 by the time this one is born so there's no time to hang around.

Sarah: Wishing you lots of luck for ET today - I'll be thinking of you.  Make sure you take things easy this week and keep drinking plenty of water.  I hope the 2WW doesn't drag too much.

Katy x


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello everyone....

Things are not going so well for me - despite the maximum amount of menopur I have absolutely no response after a week of stimms, and at my age, this apparently is not a good sign.

Going back on Wednesday to check if anything has cropped up but it is likely this cycle will be cancelled.

I know I am very blessed to have my daughter, but I feel really low at this news.

Sarah - nice to put a face to the name, and very best wishes with your 2ww.

Thanks for your best wishes Katy... how are things with you?

Dobby


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Dobby thats really sad news,  I wish you all the best for Wednesday and try and stay positive   
It was lovely to meet you and your beautiful daughter, sorry I didn't hang around for long but wanted to get home and put my feet up and rest for these little embies.

Katy hows it going for you, hope you are expanding nicely  

Mr R put two grade1 8 & 9 cell embies in the oven this morning. The embryologist R said the cells were slightly better than last time so finger crossed this is our time.

Sarah x


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Sarah....

Completely understand you not hanging around to chat ... I would have told you to go home and rest if you had!

I was a bit frazzled at that point myself!  I hadn't been in to see Mr R at that point,  but you may have noticed how crowded the waiting room was - there were 5 other couples.  I always feel really, really bad about taking E. there as although I was really pleased to see babies when I was having the two ICSI cycles last year, I remember someone bringing twins into see Mr R which I thought were just the cutest things, but the other lady in the waiting room at the time was deeply upset to see babies and ended up in the loo in tears.

What frazzled me this morning though, was as I was trying to be very inconspicuous and hide in the corner of the waiting room, my darling ladylike daughter started some very strange grunting noises, and then did what must be the loudest and longest poo that I have ever heard her do.  EVERYONE looked!  I could have died.....  so we had just come back in to the waiting room after a quick dash to the car when I saw you.

Worse was to come... as I was talking to Mr R about what to do next, the little darling did it again!  Same sound effects but this time accompanied by a very strong smell.....  I don't think Mr R quite knew where to look!!

Luckily her father will be having her on Wednesday when I go back!

She is indeed my beautiful daughter but also a biological hazard area!!!

Very best wishes to you - I hope your DP is waiting on you hand and foot.

Dobby


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Sarah: Good to hear about your ET yesterday.  Sending you lots of       and here's hoping that this time will be your time.

Dobby: Sorry that you're not responding well to the stims right now.  I'll keep my fingers crossed that it's just taking a bit longer than normal and that there will be some development to see at your next scan.

Your story about your daughter gave me a giggle.  It reminded me of a wedding a few years back where some of our best friends had brought along their baby son (about 3 months old).  Right in the middle of the vows - when everyone else was very quiet - he broke wind, big time!  Several people heard it and desperately tried not to laugh out loud.  Sarah (the Mum) was SOOO embarrassed!  In any case the experience will be good practice for Mr R as his wife is due to give birth pretty soon.  

As for me I'm fine.  Definitely expanding now; DH is much happier now because I look pregnant.  I have my next scan at Pembury two weeks on Friday.  Very busy at work right now - they are in the process of recruiting my maternity cover which feels weird.  

Katy x


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Dobby, I was just wandering how you got on today hun?


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Well it looks as if I might just make it to EC!!!  Having had a really slow start (which, actually I had happen last time) I have a few nicely growing follies and with a bit of luck should get 4-5 eggs all being well....  EC is planned for Friday.

Hope Mr R is working his miracles again this week!!

Dobby


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Dobby,

Just wanted to say well done with your progress - I've been looking every day to see how you and sarah are getting on.  I'll keep everything crossed for Friday for you.  By the way, Mr R should be on top form at the moment because he's just been named as "gym member of the month"    (I go to the same gym as him in Tunbridge Wells and saw it on the noticeboard at the weekend.)

Katy x


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello all...


Gosh it is quiet on here.  Mr R worked his miracles and retrieved 3 mature eggs at EC - all fertilised and all being well ET will be tomorrow.

I really, really hope this cycle works.  This has been physically by far the hardest cycle so far and I am not sure I could face going through all this again.  I so hate the fact we can't get pregnant naturally like everyone else I know.  

Dobby


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

I am so sorry for lack of posts but I started bleeding on day nine and have been a bit down in the dumps for the last week.  The bleeding was medium/heavy for 7 days, until yesterday infact, which was actually test day.  I had been drinking wine, lifting and was even stripping wall paper from our hallway ceiling yestarday.  For some strange reason my DH suggested that I do a HPT just so we could put or minds at rest and to our utter amazement it said Pregnant!  I did another test this morning and it still says pregnant!  I am obviously over the moon but I am just so worried as to why I was bleeding and if I might lose these babies/baby. 
For now though I will enjoy the knowledge that I am pregnant  

Dobby hope your EC went smoothly today, when you feel up to it let me know and maybe we will eventually get round to have that coffee we mentioned.

Katy thanks for remembering me, Hope you are keeping well. 

Bye for now 

Sarah xx


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

hi all,

I am not sure what to make of them.  Mr Rimmington filled me with confidence that the rest of the team has battered.

Our 1st letter never turned up,  so we had to chase to get it resent.  Was it ever sent , who knows.  When it did turn up it said my DH had had a vasectomy!!!!!.  This was news to both of us.  I had my nurse consultantcy yesterday and a box of pills said I should have started them on the 20th of jun.  My appt wasn't till 25th.  If someone had called or told me I would have gone earlier. And finally I am to take norithesterone 2 x a day,2 tablets each time for 2 weeks.  The box I was given has 30 tablets, not enough.

This is costing a fortune, where is the attention to detail or consideration.

Anyone else had these problems?.

My SIL went here and only had gone things to say.  I have had 1 horrible ICSI experience on the NHS and was looking forward to a fairly stress free cycle.


----------



## Eliza41 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Maybe

I have been having treatment with SEFC since March last year after a recommendation from a friend of mine.

I have overall been very impressed with them.  However on my last treatment cycle I did have to question my treatment plan as it wasn't made that clear to me.

Having said this I will no doubt be having more treatment there soon. 

I have also experienced UCH in London and that really is like a cattle market - absolutely awful ! 

I do agree with you that when you are paying all that money there really shouldn't be room for any errors !


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry I have not been around for a while but have been really busy with work and my dad has been seriously ill and is still in hospital. To cut a long story short he had a heart attack then a triple by pass and is finding the recovery hard, they think he may have had a stroke and now cannot walk amongst many other probs!!!  He probably will be still in hospital when the babies arrive to so its pretty sad! 

On a lighter note congtratualtions to sarah i really hope it works out for you. i was the queen of thinking i was not pg and not doing tests and then finding out i was (well twice anyhow ) i have evrything crossed for you.   A lot of girls do bleed in the early stages so lets hope you are ok too!

Katy how are you? i cannot believe where the time has gone? Are you feeling well have you got a big bump? mY bump is still pretty small considering there are two in there. plus i have lost quite a bit iof weight recently as still feel so sick so not eating as much as i used too. i think all the upset has had an affect too! However at my 29 week scan the babies were 3pound 4 and 3 pound 7! I have another growth scan in one week so fingers crossed  they have continued to grow!


Dobby I am sorry to hear that you had a tough cycle, but pleased to hear that it all went well in the end, lets hope that due to already having a success that this will work too. I read that it does double your chances!!!    How did ET go

Hi to maybe and anyone else i have missed!!

How are helen, lou, cassis, emma and the rest fo the old gang? Do you still keep incontact with each other? it would be great to hear how you are all doing


Love to all
Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Everyone

ET went really well and mary, mungo and midge are now back where they belong.  Apparently the overall quality of each of the embryos was better than last time, and we had two implant then so I am really, really keeping my fingers crossed.  They were growing really fast and two of them were already 8 cells even though they went back earlier than last time, so I just hope they stick... well, I hope two stick - three would be scary!

Dobby


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Sarah - so good to hear your news, especially after what you said in your PM.  I will keep everything crossed for you and pray that things go smoothly from here on.  If you look at the posts on the "waiting for first scan" thread you will see that lots of people have bleeding around test time and in the first few weeks and go on to have healthy pregnancies and births.

Lizzylou - Sorry to hear that you've had such a hard time recently.  I saw one of your other posts (think it was on "ask the midwife") so had caught up with the news about your Dad.  

You're right about time flying: I'm 21 weeks today!  I get my 20-week scan at Pembury on Friday: a bit late but they were really busy and it was the only date we could get.

Has anyone heard from Jo (Willow)?  I have it in mind that she must be nearly due now, as she was a few weeks ahead of Lizzylou.  

Best wishes to the rest of you, especially Deborah on your 2WW.

Katy x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Everyone!!!


Firstly please forgive me for not posting, I've been rubbish at posting in general really!! But I do come on and read all your news!!!  

Sarah - Fantastic news for you honey!   

Dobby - 8 cell sound fantastic to me, hope it all works out for you!  

Lizzylou - Sorry to hear about your Dad, hope he is well on the way to recovery. Your twinnies sound like they are going to be a good weight, have you got everything you need yet? 

Katy - 21 weeks already its gone so quickly!!! How are you feeling? Have you gone on a mad spending spree yet!!!  

Maybe & Eliza - If your not happy with how things are going at SEFC definately question them, treatment is so expensive and you deserve the best!   for your treatment!

News about me, well I'm 34 weeks today so only got 6 weeks left   Getting quite nervous about the birth etc but I'm really organised, nursery is done and its gorgeous, all the necessary equipment and clothes are ready and waiting!!! Nearly finished our NCT classes which have been fantastic, the information they give you is unbelievable especially about your options for birth!

Helen, Lou, Cassis and Emma - How are you all? Hope your all well?  

Jo
xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Just a quick update from me.  Had our 20-week scan today and everything was fine.  We were both rather emotional; the amount of detail is just amazing.

Best wishes to you all, and a special "hello" to Lizzylou, Jo, Sarah and Deborah.

Katy x


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Katy, 

That is wonderful news! Stay strong and best wishes to all three of you

Sarah xx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Arrrggghhhhhh!!! I hate the 2ww it is BOBBINS, BOBBINS, BOBBINS!!!

I seem to turn from a really sensible 41 year old into an emotional 5 year old.  Which is why I am here at 5 to midnight in floods of tears convinced it hasn't worked and I am going to have to do the whole horrid cycle business again....

Need to search the house for chocolate....  must be some somewhere.  Last 2ww I ate chocolate sprinkles cake decorations with a teaspoon at 3am!!!

Best wishes to all from the raving hormonal looney that used to be nice sensible dobby....

Does anyone else get an almost certain feeling that it hasn't worked around days 5-7 or is it just me??

Dobby


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Dobby,

Stay strong hun, not long left now.  I know what a knightmare it can be.   

Well I am sad to say that I did another HPT yesterday and it was a BFN.  To be honest it feels like a weight has been lifted of my shoulders, I never stopped thinking that I wasn't pregnant.  I suppose we will be TTC Naturally again for a while and then maybe have a go with our little frosties and it's like you say Dobby at least I know I can get pregnant.

Sarah x


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Dobby,

on my failed cycle I knew it hadn't worked. On the 4th night after et I had really bad pains in the night that woke me up and I knew it was going to be negative.  Despite my DH saying it was too son and there was no way I could know.

I believe in trying to stay  ,  but I definately believe that sometimes you just know.  I truly hope this isn't the case for you and you get a BFP.

Good luck. 

Sarah,  sorry to hear about your BFN.  Hopefully they will be magical frosties.


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Sadly, I think I just know - just as I did the first cycle.

With Loopy-Lou, I just knew it was going to work, and I knew I would see the word 'pregnant' on the test before it even came up. 

Strange isn't it, this intuition thing.  

What is odd about this time is that I was convinced it HAD worked for the first few days, but then had the strongest feeling that something had left - very weird.

Given that I am not normally an overly emotive person, it is additionally strange that I have these 'feelings'....

Crumbs - I will be getting out my tent and crystal ball next!!!

Dobby


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi


I don't think you can ever really tell until you do that evil pee stick!!!!!!!!!! i was convinced mine had not worked esp after doing an early response HPT on day 11 which was neg and spent three days crying and doing all else i should not have done (lifting drinking wine) and when i did the HPT on day 14 and got a very faint line, ok I did start bleeding later and lost it at a later date plus it was all inconclusive form the start really what with the very faint line etc etc!!! 

At the end of the day one minute you think its worked and the next you are convinced it has not. Its just the evil side of that awful 2ww, that i know only too well!!!! (i totalled up that i spent 2 and a half months of my bloody life on the 2ww )

It is always around day 5-7 that you feel this way too, i always felt so pos at the start and than around 5-7 it went and i got very neg! Try to stay pos Dobby and only time will tell, look at your little girl....she is prove that it DOES work and has worked for YOu in the past!!!   


Sarah I am so sorry about your outcome it sounds like you and i went through a very similar experience. After the miscarriage I did a FET two months later and now look at me almost about to drop twins  I am a great believer that your body gets more used to the idea of being PG with each cycle and as you got so close it may mean that the next time it will be the one!!!  

Katy good news about your scan and did you find out what you are having?

Love to everyone else!!!xxx


Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Dobby: Part of me wants to tell you that there is always hope until you actually do the test, and part of me knows that intuition can be a powerful force.  What I do know is that the 2WW is always a nightmare and it doesn't get any easier with doing more cycles.  Try to hold onto Lizzyou's comment about looking at your daughter and remembering that it DOES work.

Sarah: So sorry that your result ended up as a BFN after all; life can be so cruel, leading you to believe one thing then it ending up another.  I think that a few months time out before trying with the frosties will be a good thing - both for your body and your sanity!  I'm sure that with us, the holiday to Antigua after our failed 2nd cycle, plus the fun and relaxation of Christmas all helped to put us in a good frame of mind for our third attempt.

In answer to Lizzylou's question, we chose not to find out whether we're expecting a boy or girl.  I'm having lots of fun trying out different old wives' tales to see, but we're steering clear of anything scientific that might be reliable    I realise that everyone is different, but our view is that it's been so long and so hard that we really don't mind.

Katy x


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your very wise advice.  I am finding this cycle really hard - more physically than emotionally.  I am very lucky to have Loopy-Lou and that has taken the pressure off a lot emotionally, and at least I know I CAN get pregnant...... but I really, really do not want to do this again, but really do feel that it hasn't worked, where with LL I knew the whole time since ET that it would.

Katy, we didn't find out if we were expecting a boy or girl but I was ADAMANT that Loopy-Lou was a boy my whole pregnancy!  I asked them at the Caesarian Section if they could move the screen so I could see her being born (gory person that I am) and when they held her up I was really confused for a moment because she was a girl.  It was lovely finding out at her birth and I wouldn't find out what we were having if we are lucky enough to have another one either!!!

All the old wives tales said LL was a boy... have you tried the Chinese prediction thing?  You can find it on google....

lizzylou I can't believe you are that far on?  Where has time gone!!!  Are you getting excited

Sarah... lots of best wishes....

Dobby


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello Everyone

I am sorry that I haven't posted for ages and ages. To be honest I just needed to take a complete break after my last failed cycle.  I was quite convinced that it would work after the failed pg from the previous cycle.  It obviously wasn't meant to be.  We still have 22 frosties waiting and will probably start to use them soon.  I can't face doing another fresh cycle so we are getting near to the end of our road of tx  

Sarah - I am so very sorry to hear your news.  Lizzlylou and I went through a very similar experience last August/September so we can totally understand how you are feeling.  The only advice I can give you is that time does help to heal and one day you will feel strong enough to try again both physically and emotionally.  Keep your chin up and have lots of hugs.  Thinking of you loads.

Dobby - The 2ww is the worst time of the entire tx.  Like Lizzylou I have spent 10 weeks of my life on it and I think it gets harder each time.  Try to focus on your saying you always preach to everyone else "pregnant until proven otherwise!".  You above everyone at least know that tx can work and you have your wonderful daughter as living proof of that rather than just holding on to a dream.  When is your test day?

Lizzylou - I can't believe where the time has gone and you are 32 weeks!!!  When will you stop work?  I hope you are OK.  I am very sorry to hear about your poor Dad being so poorly.

Katy - fantastic news all is going well for you.  Well done for hanging on to find out what you are having.

A big hello to everyone else and sorry for being a stranger for a while.

Emma
xx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

My not good feelings have proved true unfortunately - very heavy AF started this morning.  Not even supposed to test until Sunday so very early.

Grot, grot, grot.

Dobby


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi


Dobby am so sorry to hear your news  Will you try again or is it just too diffcult esp with a young baby too? Take care of yourself and once again am so sorry to hear your news

Hi to everyone else

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Dobby - so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you lots of  

Lizzylou - how are you doing at the moment?  I guess you'll have finished work now.  Hope your Dad is getting better, and that things are a bit calmer for you in these last few weeks.

To everyone else - hello and hope you're all OK.

Katy x


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Dobby,

.  I am so sorry it didn't work. 

Take care.

Maybe


----------



## honeypot (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello everyone

I am sorry to hear about the BFN's...and I too have one to add to the list..11th cycle all over!
I managed to bash the old witch and keep her away until test day..which for me means a week late AF...so felt very positive and was shocked when the pee stick said 'no'...thought would retest the next day 'no' and the next day...'no'..then finally 12 days after AF should have been due it started..right bang in the middle of our holiday in Greece!! So..on holiday ..bad AF..BFN..not impressed at all...also very nervous about how I will be on Friday as would have been my due date and I made just one wish that I would be pg by then..but I am not so it is not meant to be!! Now taking some time out so will pop in from time to time to see you all get those BFP's!

Anyone coming to the meet up next week at the clinic?? Is it still on as I havent heard anything?

Take care

Honey Pot


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Dobby and Honeypot, so sorry :-(


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Honeypot and Dobby - I'm so sorry about your results  

Jo
xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Honeypot - so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you lots of hugs.

Katy x


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

All the way down the bottom of page 3...... whatever are we coming to!!!!

Sorry I haven't posted for a while - and thanks for all your best wishes.  I did test on test day just to be absolutely sure but as expected got a BFN.  Strangely, I have found this harder to take than my negative cycles before I had my little one... which doesn't make sense at all but I am really down about the whole IF thing.  Just wish I could have children normally like most other people and not with all this fuss, and certainly not feeling like I have to rush to have another child in order to have one before I am 42 after which Mr R tells me that my chances will be frankly dire... not that they are that great now.

I know this probably sounds really awful for those who have had negative cycles who have never had a BFP... and I know I am so, so lucky to have my daughter.  But infertility and negative cycles just don't get any easier to handle after you have had a baby than they were before - which has really surprised me.  I honestly thought it would be easier because I would think 'well, I am lucky to have one and a second would be icing on the cake'.  Instead I have found that I would like simply loads of children and am grieving masses over the loss of my first twin, and the fact that at my age, and with IF problems, loads of children just are not going to happen.  I also have found that I am suddenly sad for all the sparkles of life we made in fertilised embryos who didn't implant and never got to grow into babies.

Sorry if this sounds like a "me" winge.  I don't get the miseries very often but I have got them big time at the moment.

I have the strongest feeling that this is it, and I will never get a BFP again.




Honeypot - sorry to hear your news.

Hope everyone is well and those who are pregnant are blooming....

Best wishes to all....

Dobby


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi

Dobby i understand what you mean about this cycle hitting you hardest! I think because you did get a BFP last time and went on to having your DD you probably now expect it more if that makes sense, therefore it hits harder this time round. I know after my M/C i expected a pos as i had seen two lines b4 and just could not face seeing one again, I was lucky and that was the case but I am sure if it had not have been then that cycle would have been the worst for me!

I too often think about all the little embies that did not make it and when i was pg first time round we went to Paris and i lit a candle in Notre Dame for all the embies that did not make it (little did i know i was also lighting one for the one i had inside me who i thought had made it )

You dont sound selffish for wanting oodles of children (maybe mad ) and its so unfair for us girls who have to go through what we do just to have even a slight chance of getting pg whilst others only have to look at DH and it seems to happen  

Try not to be too down though as you may look back and think that you missed out on DD! i really hope it happens for you again and i have evrything crossed  

thanks for your Pm by the way it was reassuring but i am still bloody scared its not about the pain its about the notion of the whole thing, knowing whats going on!!!AGH!!!!! and all the people and the theatre etc etc i have only just got used to going to hospitals without fainting or panicking and this is only down to IVF my DH being seriously ill a year ago and my dearest Dad being ill and in hospital for the last 11 weeks that has got me over this prob! I am not a great candidate for IF, PG and childbirth  

Katy i hope you are feeling well how many weeks are you now?

hope everyone else is well i have lost track who is on thsi board now i have very little brain left (not that i had a huge one b4 )

love to all
Lizzylou
x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Dobby/Lizzylou - Good to hear from you.  In fact I went onto the SEFC page with the aim of posting something (anything!) just to move us back up the list.

Dobby - You're not being the slightest bit unreasonable; as Lizzylou says, there is probably a sense of expectation that having done it once you can do it again, and therefore the knock-back is all the harder to deal with.  Add to that the desire to give your DD a brother/sister and it's entirely understandable.

Lizzylou - Not long for you now!  I wondered from your post whether you're having a C-section given that you have twins.  I hope things are OK and you're coping with being large (I remember my sister with twins in the last few weeks and she could barely move!)

As for me I guess I'm "blooming" right now.  Everyone I see - friends, people at work - all say that being pregnant suits me and that I look really well.  Things all seem to be going fine, though I can hardly believe how straight-forward it is at the moment ... long may it continue.  I'm now 24 weeks.  Getting plenty of movement, which is definitely changing from twitching to kicking.  Had a bit of a scare a couple of weeks ago with pains up both sides.  Got called straight into Pembury as it was the weekend but got seen immediately.  It turned out it was just ligaments & muscles (probably related to too much exercise at the gym!).  The staff were all wonderful and although I felt stupid I was assured I'd done the right thing in phoning.

Better call it a day and sort out some supper - I'm starving again!!!

Best wishes to everyone, Katy xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi, how is everybody? We had our DE FET today.

xx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey drownedgirl....


Very best wishes for your cycle...

Dobby


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi

Drownedgril i have got everything crossed for you  
Emma lovely to hear from you hope you are ok and life is treating you well

katy i cannot beleive how quickly time has gone..........quite scarey really!
Dobby hope you are ok and feeling a bit better after your neg cycle, are you going to have another go??

Jo how are you doing? not long for you now either...........keep us posted!!! 

I had my final growth scan yesterday and the babies weigh 6lb2 and 6lb7 so they are grwoing well! they are planning to induce me next wed and whilst i am excited I am very scared too!!!! 

I did have a scare last monday which turned out to be a false alarm and was so releived when they said i could go home ....what a whimp!""""""""""""""  


hope everyone else is ok, this thread has gone really quiet!!!


take care

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

good luck to all with your pregnancies.  

Drowned girl   .  Fingers crossed for a BFP.

Our cycle was a bust and we downgraded on monday to IUI.  Not feeling positive about it as hubby washed down to 1.8 million.  The very reason we are doing ICSI.

If this fails we may take a break, see how our NHS appeal goes and just have a bit of fun.  Actually this is more my DH.  I would try again next month,  but he feels he needs a break.

I need to know what we are doing,  what the plans are, as it is the only thing that lets me cope.  My sister, and both sils have had babies in the past few months.  It's hard to keep being happy for people when your heart is breaking  .

oops sorry didn't mean to type a downer.  But here it is.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=106831.0

N x


----------

